# Things About Halloween You DON'T Like!



## Sinister

This is something a little different. We all love Halloween on this board, but as with the other 364 days of the year there are ALWAYS things we don't like about a day. As special as this one is, it is no exception; indeed, there's probably more about it than any one day of the year (save for maybe Christmas) What are some things that stick like a bone in your throat about the day?

1. People who don't give it the respect it deserves-This about covers every religious group and those who lack any imagination.

2. Weather not being right-That's Florida for you. It rarely feels like Halloween when October 31 comes around. It's hard to get into a groove in a cool costume when you're sweating your ass off like I did last year in my Reaper outfit.

3. Christmas Decor far outweighing Halloween goodies in Retail Stores- No explanantion needed really. Christmas begins to rear its red and green head sometime late July. Halloween is merely an afterthought.

4. Cool gear seen on the 'Net, but not in any stores-Why the **** don't retailers check out their PC's every once in awhile? Maybe they fall into the first category I mentioned in some way. There's so many rich resources to bring some quality stuff to Halloween shops, but you always seem to get the same crappy selections year after year.

5. "Fun-Size" candy bars- Really, when you think of fun, do visions of barely bite size Snickers bars dance through your head? Give me a King-Size and then the fun can begin.  

I have more, but I don't want to hog all the fun. Get your gripes in before I change my mind and start listing more.


----------



## Zombie-F

I can't stand the large, inflatable, light up lawn ornaments. Oh cute.

I also can't stand kids who come TOTing and don't even have a costume on. Come on, at least put a little effort into it. I did.


----------



## RAXL

I can't stand not getting ANY trick-or-treaters. :voorhees:


----------



## Zombie-F

RAXL said:


> I can't stand not getting ANY trick-or-treaters. :voorhees:


Really? NONE? Must be that the gators are eating them all.


----------



## dougspaulding

1. The funda"mental"ist hatred of the holy day.

2. Lack of the original meaning of the day present in today's celebrations. Where are the beliefs of the ancient Kelts, that the year had two "hinges". These were Beltaine (the first of May) and Samhain, (the first of November), which is also the traditional Keltic New Year. And these two days were the most magical, and often frightening times of the whole year. At Samhain, time lost all meaning and the past, present, and future were one. The dead, and the denizens of the Other World, walked among the living. It was a time of fairies, ghosts, and witches. Winter itself was the Season of Ghosts, and Samhain is the night of their release from the Underworld. This is the night to remember and honor beloved departed, for the veil between the living and the dead is thin, and communication is possible on Samhain Eve.

3. Commercialism.


----------



## Doctorthingit

1. People talking about getting a headstart on Thanksgiving in October. Thanksgiving is THE most worthless holiday ever, with the 4th of July riding right up in there, getting the number 2 spot. And it always escapes me why anyone would ever be excited about Thanksgiving. The women do all the cooking, the guys just watch stupid sports on TV, the kids bury their heads in portable stereos (I just say this to cover all the ground of the latest portable CD/midi/iPod/MP3 players, saves time) and plot on how they're going to be able to sneak a smoke outside with that many people around, you have to invite family members to your gathering and I personally can't stand my family. I usually wind up wishing I could stowaway on my best friend's family thanksgiving gettogether, at least she likes _her_ parents.

2. I'm too old to go trick or treating now.

3. More kids would come to my door to get the tons of candy I buy every year if the rest of my neighbors weren't so damn stingey every year. But I hate this even more because I wouldn't like anyone telling me I had to buy and giveout candy. What gives me the right to even call them stingey? I already have huge problems paying taxes so rich bastards can get all the breaks, nothing about me screams "qualified to demand" anything from anyone.

4. All the decent horror programming is always on Turner Classic Movies and I don't get that channel. Furthermore, I don't know how to get that channel. They always have great classic marathons.

5. Wal-Mart never seems to take this holiday seriously anymore when they lay out their horror DVD displays. Last year all they had were the worst Columbia-TriStar anti-special editions. The only DVD I bought last year from their horror display was Gremlins 2, which of course I was happy about it only costing about $8.67 total, certainly a better deal than buying it over the internet. Plus, they don't set up their displays anymore until the 3rd of final week in the month. I'm praying this year that since there have been a hell of a whole lot more horror films in the theaters this year (Cursed, Boogeyman, Hide and Seek, The Ring 2, White Noise, Saw, High Tension, Alone In the Dark).

6. The fact that anyone would listen to what those bible-thumping holyrollers have to say anyway.

That's pretty much it, at least it's all I can think of for now.


----------



## mikeq91

Well I completely agree with most of you but here's my list-

1. The Christmas stuff having a larger section in stores. Not that I'd buy any of that crap, but just the message it sends. 

2. The fact that Halloween night is no longer much fun (or at least where I live). I still go trick-or-treating with friends, but we go to houses with people who couldn't care less about Halloween. When Christmas comes, almost everyone will put lights up or something. Even my family, who lives down a long driveway completely surrounded by woods, puts up some lights and a wreath. But I wait 364 days for Halloween, only to be dissapointed.

3. Having to drive over an hour to go to a haunted house. This obviously only applies in certain areas. But I can only go to a couple haunted houses a year becuase they're so far away. 

4. The crap that stores put in they're Halloween section. It makes it so there's a million Incredible Hulk's on Halloween. Having more of a DIY attitude towards life, I would rather see kids come up with an origional costume idea, or at least do something to make the costume look less generic.

There's my rant
Mike


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Sinister said:


> This is something a little different. We all love Halloween on this board, but as with the other 364 days of the year there are ALWAYS things we don't like about a day. As special as this one is, it is no exception; indeed, there's probably more about it than any one day of the year (save for maybe Christmas) What are some things that stick like a bone in your throat about the day?
> 
> 1. People who don't give it the respect it deserves-This about covers every religious group and those who lack any imagination.
> 
> 2. Weather not being right-That's Florida for you. It rarely feels like Halloween when October 31 comes around. It's hard to get into a groove in a cool costume when you're sweating your ass off like I did last year in my Reaper outfit.
> 
> 3. Christmas Decor far outweighing Halloween goodies in Retail Stores- No explanantion needed really. Christmas begins to rear its red and green head sometime late July. Halloween is merely an afterthought.
> 
> 4. Cool gear seen on the 'Net, but not in any stores-Why the **** don't retailers check out their PC's every once in awhile? Maybe they fall into the first category I mentioned in some way. There's so many rich resources to bring some quality stuff to Halloween shops, but you always seem to get the same crappy selections year after year.
> 
> 5. "Fun-Size" candy bars- Really, when you think of fun, do visions of barely bite size Snickers bars dance through your head? Give me a King-Size and then the fun can begin.
> 
> I have more, but I don't want to hog all the fun. Get your gripes in before I change my mind and start listing more.



Hehe .. love your bit on "Fun-size" candy bars, have to eat a whole damn bag to equal one normal size candy bar  But I would have to agree with everyones sentiments on what isn't liked about Halloween, it doesnt get the full hoorah that it deserves. Things I dont like about Halloween:

1. It's only one DAMN day a year!! That should be against the law 

2. All the fake's coming claiming to love Halloween when there idea of a scarey movie is E.T.

3. complete lack of creativity - know it's been said but it is SOOO true

That's what I can think of for now .. I am sure I am missing a few, but I will post more if I can think of any


----------



## Doctorthingit

Doctorthingit said:


> Wal-Mart never seems to take this holiday seriously anymore when they lay out their horror DVD displays. I'm praying this year that since there have been a hell of a whole lot more horror films in the theaters this year (Cursed, Boogeyman, Hide and Seek, The Ring 2, White Noise, Saw, High Tension, Alone In the Dark).


Can't forget The Amityville Horror, The Skeleton Key, The Devils' Rejects, Salem's Lot: TV-movie remake, and that Exorcism of Emily Rose. And of course all the remakes coming out soon.


----------



## Blackwidow

My number one pet peeve about Halloween is concerning trick or treating in broad daylight!!! Yeah, yeah safety and all that but remember how much fun it was going from house to house back in the old days when we did it after dark? It was so much creepier and exciting back then...hmmm, am I showing my age here? lol


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Blackwidow said:


> My number one pet peeve about Halloween is concerning trick or treating in broad daylight!!! Yeah, yeah safety and all that but remember how much fun it was going from house to house back in the old days when we did it after dark? It was so much creepier and exciting back then...hmmm, am I showing my age here? lol



Hehe .. I think that's a good one, I always went trick or treating after dark. That was what made it so exciting .. I loved it. Now a days they start showing up around 4:30 .. that just doesn't seem right  That's not showing your age .. hehe .. thats just the way it should be


----------



## Zombie-F

Really? Daylight TOTing? That seems sacreligious!

Our town does TOT after dark. We start getting them around 6:00, and the last ones usually come trotting up the driveway at about 10:00.

One thing about Halloween I didn't like was finding out TOTing was banned in the town my wife grew up in! They only recently (two years ago) lifted the ban. That's just crazy!


----------



## Sinister

If there's any done around here, it's usually done in broad daylight, so the practice is not unheard of in every part of the company. I too, think there's something inherently wrong with the activity, since most of the things people dress up as are some sort of Night Creature. There are still some kiddies that come out at night but if the do they might get the worst part of the candy, those long sought after missing bible tracts to complete their collections from the years gone by, or better yet "Another rock."


----------



## Zombie-F

I now have a new thing I hate... the extension of Daylight Savings time to the first sunday in november. TOTing is supposed to be in the dark, not in broad daylight! This ruins alot of the effects in my display, not that our wondrous government cares about such trivial things as my yard decor.


----------



## Sinister

Has that actually went into effect yet? I've been hearing about it, but I understand that there are those in high places that are steadfast against it. I for one hate daylight savings time and wish this idiotic practice would be abolished.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Sinister said:


> Has that actually went into effect yet? I've been hearing about it, but I understand that there are those in high places that are steadfast against it. I for one hate daylight savings time and wish this idiotic practice would be abolished.



That couldn't of been worded better .. I honestly wish I could live in that part of Alaska where it stays dark for a few months of the year .. tan? nah .. they are over rated and just make you look like a aligator purse by the time you are 30  Bring on the darkness .. it is calling


----------



## Blackwidow

Zombie-F said:


> I now have a new thing I hate... the extension of Daylight Savings time to the first sunday in november.


Ditto!


----------



## RAXL

That daylight savings extension kicks in in 2007.


----------



## Papa Bones

My biggest Halloween peeves are holy rollers who insist that Halloween and anything having to do with it are satanic, regardless of how much evidence that the celebration of Halloween predates their religion is shown to them, and the way Halloween has been.. well,for lack of a better word I will say "disneyfied", meaning that most of the Halloween decorations and costumes I see in stores are meant to be cute or funny instead of scary..case in point, the inflatable light up yard things someone else was talking about. Also, I don't think trick or treating can be as much fun for kids now as it was for me, in a way I am glad my nieces and nephews are too young to really know what they missed out on. It seem that every year more places want trick or treating done in broad daylight, and instead of going house to house, churches in my area have what they call "trunk or treat" where church members park in the church parking lot and kids go from car to car, because supposedly it isnt safe anymore to go house to house. Still, how much fun can walking around a parking lot be? And because this is done on church property, the kids aren't even allowed to wear scary costumes.


----------



## Blackwidow

Trunk or Treat? In a church parking lot and NO COSTUMES??? How can they even pretend that this is a Halloween event? This kind of thing makes me nauseous!


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Papa Bones said:


> and instead of going house to house, churches in my area have what they call "trunk or treat" where church members park in the church parking lot and kids go from car to car, because supposedly it isnt safe anymore to go house to house. Still, how much fun can walking around a parking lot be? And because this is done on church property, the kids aren't even allowed to wear scary costumes.


Are you serious?  That is one of the sillest things I have ever heard of .. I do understand that people want there kids to be safe but honestly, they have just as many chances of getting hurt or killed by walking to school, going for sunday drive with the family .. you cant be shelterd forever. Where is it you live again? That is just silly .. Trunk or Treat


----------



## Sinister

One can envision where some kids might, just might, mind you get their automatic weapons and designer drug of choice that has been a bane of the public school system for years!


----------



## Vlad

Hmmm, let's see.

#1. People who leave their lights off and don't answer the door. 

#2. Kids AND adults not in costume

#3. The cost of Fog juice.

Yup, that about covers it. I have no problem with kids coming around in daylight though. I always get the infants anytime after noon, and when we were kids, my brother would carry his mask to school so he could hit the neighborhoods he wouldn't be going to later on the walk home, lol. He was my hero!


----------



## Zombie-F

Vlad said:


> #3. The cost of Fog juice.


I combatted that last year by buying fog juice the day after Halloween at our local Itza Party's day after sale. The fluid was 50% off, so I bought two for the price of one. Should last me this year and next (and maybe beyond).


----------



## Zombie-F

Just thought of another thing I don't like that revolves around Halloween. Carving fake pumpkins.

Once its carved, you never have to do it again. Essentially, it's like removing a custom from Halloween's usual set of customs. Where's the fun in that?

Give me a real pumpkin any day. :jol:


----------



## Rocky

Here's a few things that I find annoying:

Store owners who sell just a few Halloween things but keep most of the space for Christmas stuff really bothers me. They're really nuts about Christmas, aren't day? Well, I guess they could say the same thing about us... lol 

Also, I hate it when they wait to long before selling Halloween decorations. They start selling those Santa Claus in October so one would expect them to start selling Halloween props three months in advance as well you know what I'm saying. 

People who don't have the Halloween spirit and those who think we worship Satan should just wake up and smell the coffee.

Lazy trick or treaters who don't walk no more and ask mom or dad for a car ride instead! lol


----------



## Zombie-F

In our area, a car ride is kind of a necessity. The houses aren't that close together and the road I'm on doesn't have a sidewalk. Then again, I think my house is the only one on the street kids come TOTing to anyway.

I agree with you on the decorations stuff. Waiting to put it out until September's almost over is ridiculous considering the Christmas stuff started appearing in August.


----------



## Rocky

Yes I reckon sometimes kids have to go for a car ride but where I live kids used to walk when I was young and nobody ever complained! I dunno what happened over the years i.e. why the new generation started using cars instead... I mean the houses haven't moved! lol 

Last year was pretty sad. We only got 6 Tot so that was 2 cars and oh, I think it lasted a big five minutes! lol


----------



## Zombie-F

I think the parent's worry of their kids getting hit by a car while walking has brought on this whole new drive-around trend.


----------



## saiynprincess

What peeves me about the holiday? 
1. Everyone looks at me like I'm a freak when I start talking about it in July...Cripes! I know some people who have their Christmas  shopping finished by July!  
2. The kids who show up without costumes and want candy. I actually sent a few away when I was living at my parents' house. I told them that if they didn't make the effort to wear a costume, I wouldn't make the effort to put candy in their bags. I guess I wasn't the most popular person that year....
3. Those kids who don't even say "trick or treat"...they just stomp up to the door, and hold their bags/pumpkins out for candy. Grrrrrr....how can it be trick or treating if they don't even *SAY *  it???


----------



## Rocky

Ya know what REALLY annoys me? When I'm shopping for Halloween and all of a sudden I hear someone say 'Oh, look at this, they already have those Halloween decorations displayed!' I heard that again this weekend and I just wanted to yell 'wtf do you care? Halloween is in a month!!' 

And every place I've been to for the last few weeks I'm the only one buying Halloween props!  But hey, that means I get the best ones! Ha! At the end of October, when they're all rushing to the stores to find a costume and a few decorations, they'll only find the ugliest things left on the shelves and then, I'll be yelling: 'Oh, I'm so glad I did my Halloween shopping in September I got the best stuff!'


----------



## shaunathan

Vlad said:


> #1. People who leave their lights off and don't answer the door.


That is the basis behind the term "Trick or Treat" it's not a friendly greeting, it's a warning. Give us treats, or get a trick. Back in the day it was the ToT'ers that had the power. I'll admit being little the trick or treat bag was not just a loot sack for candy. It contained the "tools of the trade"

*Can(s) of silly string
*rolls of toilet paper
*chalk (drawing little messages on their sidewalk,walk-up, or driveway
*roll of quarters (sometimes they just deserved a prank call)

Trick or treat is akin to "your money or your life!" but in a kid point of view. >


----------



## SpectreTTM

I guess what peeves me is that 

- it doesnt last a whole week. 
You have the Christmas season but halloween night

- Most Haunted Houses are only open on the weekends in Oct.
So many times I have plans and cannot visit many houses as I want to.

- It's lost the allure for children that it used to have when I was a kid.
Safety nutz have been watering things down so much. 
Last yr I got 6 kids. When I was TOTing we had hundreds in our neigborhood.
6 kids how very sad

-Political correctness of offending people. 
Everybody is worried about being sued now. 
The display is too scary, or gorey.

My 2 cents


----------



## HibLaGrande

1.Picking up discarded christian anti Halloween propaganda flyers out of my yard the next day. Can the people handing those out be fined for litering? or can I just tape them to a brick and throw it through their front window?

2.People say that celebrating Halloween is worshiping satan and is a bad thing. Whatever sheep!

3.kid's don't have the balls to TP the jerks that don't hand out the goods.I'm tired of doing it for them. Maybe I'll hand out Toilet paper rolls this year. 

4. TOT without costumes. I bought a bunch of cheap-o masks this year.This year they get masks. Here Kid, Do it right!

5.TOT only lasts an hour or two. when I was a kid it started right after school and went on until... I was done. I could fill 2 pillow cases.

6.Most retail Halloween garbage. If it smiles, it sucks. unless its just showing its bloody fangs.

7.Bible thumpers come out in force and are demonizing you all. and nobody seems to lift a finger to push back. Most convicted child molesters attend church regularly.And were brought up in strict abusive religous homes.

8.Hollywood can't make a decent horor flick anymore. just 2 hour ads diguised as movies to promote up and coming talentless pop music crap.

9. well thats it


----------



## Papa Bones

People who think it's tacky to have Halloween stuff out the whole month of October, but for some reason not tacky to put Christmas stuff out in late November and leave it till the end of January at least.


----------



## witchywoman

I am guilty of it for my first year with kids: But I will never do it again! 

Mall TOTing!

I have three kids 14 to 18 months apart, so it is a little difficult to trick or treat in the cold when they were little. But this year, they are 5,4 and 2 and because we live out in the country we drive to town to go TOTing. But you know what? we scour the neighborhoods to find houses with lights on and it is really difficult! It makes me sad! 

The other thing that bothers me is the pathetic amount of supplies out there.


----------



## Zombie-F

You're in South Dakota? Hmmm... from my reading on the subject, TOTing almost purely an urban practice. The more rural farm areas of America actually sort of frown on the practice and you're more likely to see pranks out there on Halloween than you are to see TOTing. It's commonly called "Mischief Night" in the rural parts of the US.

Jack Santino's "Halloween and Other Festivals of Death and Life" has a very good essay in it on the differences in how Halloween is practiced in urban and rural settings.


----------



## kevin242

*Halloween stuff I don't like*

[inhale] OK here goes...

*1. Retail stores full of smiley Martha Stewart "ghosties":*
OK what happened to all of the scary props? the dismembered stuff. eyeballs, skulls and **** that bleeds? All this artsy-craftsy, non-offensive crap has to go. I'm trying to make my house look scary, not like my Aunt's country kitchen.

*2. Your sassy kid:*
Look lady, I spend a lot of time and money doing a project for the community to enjoy and be part of. This isn't a public playground or Six Flags, this is my private home so leave your sense of entitlement at the curb and for God's sake, get a handle on your spawn. I have 3 simple rules: *No touching. No running or pushing. Stay out of roped off areas*. Is that so hard? Did you not see the 8' sign at the entrance? Do you know what "This Means You" means? The rules are here so your hyperactive, ADD-afflicted little mouthbreather doesn't hurt himself running into a tree, forcing you to sue me. The next kid :googly: that goes running through my graveyard is gonna get clotheslined...  
Also, no costume, no treat. No "Trick or Treat", no treat. If you or your child break the rules or give me lip, you're gone.

*3. Stupid questions while I'm working*
_"Isn't a little early for Halloween?" _on October 1st, "No, we're right on schedule" I always say with a smile. [groan]
_"What do you do for Christmas?" _I do celebrate Christmas just not when I'm hauling 50 gallon drums full of Halloween props out of my basement.
_"Is that donations box real?"_ No, I put my own money in it to entice people to hang around for an hour and watch me work.
_"Wow, where do you store all this stuff?"_ That is really none of your business. I don't really want everyone to know. Besides, isn't it obvious that I keep everything in my bedroom?
If I had a penny for every time I heard these I'd have $2.73.

This one is more of a comment. _"Wow, you must have a lot of time on your hands..."_ This one is always borderline offensive as if I'm spending my welfare check on Halloween props between day naps and HotPockets. No, I just don't spend long summer afternoons playing golf or watching Judge Judy reruns or whatever "normal" people do. I like being outside working with my hands on my special project.

*4. Local politicians who use my haunt to garner votes*
This is really scary. Every Halloween I get at least 3 people who are running for some public office showing up at my Haunt looking to grease some palms. Look, I'm all for democracy in action, but I'm trying to set a mood here. The last thing I need is some handjob discussing the issues on my front stoop during tricks or treats. You want to run? Run your ass over to your own house and have your Q&A with the public there.

*5. And finally, people who don't leave*
Got your candy? Have you read all of the tombstones... twice? Then WTF are you still doing here? Go away! No, really... go away!

[exhale]


----------



## Mollins

hehehe you said Handjob


----------



## witchywoman

I would actually think rural communities would be more involved in Halloween. See us small town folk don't understand the big city living! We do have over 100,000 people in the city I live by (I know, sounds pathetic when you think of the BIG city living). 

But I remember as a kid going TOTing and there being a ton of kids and every house had a light on and if they didn't, they got TPed. One year, I remember my brother got beat up for his candy! I also remember one garage haunt when I was a child and it scared the **** out of me. Oh the good ole days! And I am only going to be 30 this year! HA! But, I really don't see that around here anymore. I sometimes wonder why our generation has quit the fun. Or maybe it will be our generation bringing it back!


----------



## Beth

The biggest "city" near me has about 7,000. I have NEVER had a TOTer at my house. Parents MUST drive their children. There aren't enough hours in the day to go to a couple of houses, let alone get a bag full of candy. We used to go to my girlfriend's house in a subdivision. Last year and this year we decided to make our own haunt for all of the kids to have a place to go.

I can't stand it when kids walk up to me, hold open their bag, expect me to drop in candy and then they run back to their clueless parents. I started asking them for a joke or ANYTHING. As they would leave, I would give them some dumb joke to bring to the next house and scream, "BTW, THANK YOU!!!"


----------



## shaunathan

yeah... trick or treat is a warning. not something you "have" to say.

No candy? TP, egg, silly string, chalk, ANYTHING but next year they better have candy.

honestly if the majority of houses had the cute halloween decorations I'd be okay with that. at least they are celebrating halloween. much better than a house with zero decorations, no pumpkin and the lights out.


----------



## coffin_creature

My biggest problem is the town i currently live in has a 8p.m. curfew for any one under the age of 18. so TOTing is from 5-8p.m so i bust my ass to try and make a display the likes of which the town has never seen (I'm the only one in town who goes all out) And it's only for 3 hours and the first hour is broad daylight. Now lets never talk of it again my blood pressure can't handle it.
happy haunting coffin_creature


----------



## Beth

Geeeeez, 8 p.m.???? That's almost a police state isn't it??? How do kids go out on dates??? What a shame that people have become soooooo paranoid.


----------



## shaunathan

apparently his town feels that dating under the age of 18 is clearly imoral and if anything is done it should be done with a chaparone... ^_-


----------



## coffin_creature

just to avoid the confusion so ya don't think i'm in russia the curfew is ONLY on halloween night there is no curfew any other time (aint that a kick in the pants) sorry for the confusion.
coffin_creature


----------



## TipoDeemin

That is, far and away, the worst thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Beth

That just downright SUCKS!!! I was listening to the news this morning, and if everything else weren't enough, now they're telling parents about sexual predators on that night. Geeeeeeeeez. Instead of buying into this paranoid hype and keeping your kids IN, get off of your dead ass and take the kids yourself!!! (What better protection???)


----------



## Haunt Master

What I hate about Halloween? 
1. Number one on my list would have to be the apparent trend in the stores and malls to make Halloween less scary. I get disgusted seeing all the happy smiling clowns and cute fairy princesses costumes and the yard decorations with smiling and laughing ghosts and smiling jack o lanterns. I mean please people save the cute stuff for the easter bunny or your kids birthday party. I think I offended one of my new neighbors when she said how spooky my yard looked by telling her that if the kids wasn't running and screaming and wetting their pants then I wasn't doing a good enough job with my decorations.
2. The only other thing that I can complain about is that I had to work until 7pm and it was almost 8pm before I got home. I felt like Linus waking up in the pumpkin patch and knowing that I missed trick or treats. I only had 4 TOTs come by after I got home. But I loaded them down with double hand fulls of chocolate fun bars. I'm sure they will be back next year.


----------



## Hauntinggroundsfan

- The fact that some people don't like it.
- The fact that Nov. 1, and the rest of November is depressing.
- The fact that Halloween is not twice a year like it should be.


----------



## mrklaw

I love Nov. 1. It's my favorite day to go Halloween shopping! I wish more of my neighbors would decorate a little more. I really appreciate it when they even do little things like play some spooky music or something like that.


----------



## maximoto

I do not like anything "cute" on Halloween unless it is for a kid's party. Come on...Halloween is not supposed to be cute.


----------



## Zombie-F

maximoto said:


> I do not like anything "cute" on Halloween unless it is for a kid's party. Come on...Halloween is not supposed to be cute.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Sinister

Aaawww come on, guys! I've seen plenty of cute things where Halloween is concerned that were just peachy with me. For example, have you seen grapegrl's blog or profile pix? :googly:


----------



## Otaku

I agree with most all of the things said in the previous posts. One thing I'd add is the effort to move Halloween to a more "convenient" day of the week so TOTs can stay out later (or for whatever reason the jerks try to use). Losing a little sleep ONE night of the year is a small price for upholding a wonderful tradition. How does that sit with those who celebrate Samhain? And could you imagine the indignation (hipocrisy?) if it were ever suggested that Christmas be re-scheduled?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I can't say anything bad, it's Halloween! I'll take it all! Even the snow, bring it on!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Come on Jeff, wind and rain are bad enought, but snow. I mean do you know how silly a bucky looks in a knit hat and a scarf.


----------



## Dr Morbius

See's Walnut bars..Those are the spawn of Satan! My kids coming home with walnuts in thier bags...ugggh! Anything that has to do with that vial nut, I hate. So, I guess what I'm saying is the one thing I truely HATE about Halloween is people who give out WALNUTS as "treats". I am not afraid of walnuts, I just hate the way they look, the way they smell, the way they taste and that gawd awful sound they make when people crack em open. I hate the little shell bits, I hate the little brown skin around the meat. They are a bitter nasty piece of gastronomical hell.


----------



## grapegrl

Sinister said:


> Aaawww come on, guys! I've seen plenty of cute things where Halloween is concerned that were just peachy with me. For example, have you seen grapegrl's blog or profile pix? :googly:


 Awww...thanks, Sin! 

This is a great thread. I guess anything that lessens my chances of getting lots of TOTers ticks me off. I agree that it is ludicrous when municipalities appoint a day other than 10/31 as a designated "trick or treat" night. One year, my town moved "trick or treat" to Saturday since Hallowe'en actually fell on a Sunday. I have seen lower TOT numbers in years where the designated TOT night is different than Hallowe'en. I think that people get confused and just don't take their kids out when the town is wishy-washy on the date.

The lame and tame "trunk or treat" or "Fall festival" activities hosted by churches cut down on TOTing in my area as well. I live in a very small town and since most parents these days are lazy, this type of "one-stop TOT'ing" must be preferable to the traditional door-to-door TOT'ing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bone Dancer said:


> Come on Jeff, wind and rain are bad enought, but snow. I mean do you know how silly a bucky looks in a knit hat and a scarf.


Yeah, I didn't mean any of it. 
I was just trying to turn it up a bit.
And it seemed to work, you answered


----------



## Bone Dancer

I tend to feel sorry for todays tot's. They will never know the fun of running through the streets with a bag of candy and calling out to your friends as to which house had the "good stuff", coming home dead tired, and not giving a thought to checking your candy for pins or poison. An age gone by I'm afraid.


----------



## Death's Door

Ah, that is a great memory BD. I used to come home with 2 bags of loot on Halloween. I would run from house to house TOTing for hours and would have to eat some candy on the way just to keep my energy up. No one really cared back then if you were ringing their doorbell after curfew. They were glad to get rid of the candy and sometimes pour what was left in your bag. 

I think that is why I'm like the way I am on Halloween. I love to see the TOTs, see their costumes, decorate my house and give out candy even after curfew. It's kind of like - sticking it to the man!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Bone Dancer said:


> I tend to feel sorry for todays tot's. They will never know the fun of running through the streets with a bag of candy and calling out to your friends as to which house had the "good stuff", coming home dead tired, and not giving a thought to checking your candy for pins or poison. An age gone by I'm afraid.


Must be where you live, BD..Halloween is alive and well here in Salinas. My kids are out for hours and come home fully loaded with loot. Sorry, I don't mean to contradict you, and I'm sure that happens in most states these days, I'm just saying Halloween is still as traditional here as it was when I was a kid. I know, we are lucky to live where we live.


----------



## Brad Green

Lets see now, don't like jaded, snotty-ass teenagers, don't like lazy kids who can't even make the effort to come up with a costume, don't like neighbors who turn off their lights and hope it will all go away (I just more grandiose each and every year to help remind them what day it is). On the other hand, I really do like sanctimonious fundamentalists stopping by, it's an absolute hoot to fill them in on the fact that most of Halloween's traditions from T&T to the very name are inventions of the Christians and that until recently ALL the churchs ran Halloween socials and the Jaycee's (a christian-backed organization,) always put on the best haunted houses. Nothing blows the hot air out of their sails like a few inarguable facts.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

Lack of TOTers, TOTers who don't dress up, Cutesy Halloween Lawn Ornaments.


----------



## DeathTouch

I can't stand that they have the hours for Halloween 3-7. It isn't even dark out yet!


----------



## dougspaulding

DeathTouch said:


> I can't stand that they have the hours for Halloween 3-7. It isn't even dark out yet!


Excellent! A much better time would be Midnight to 3 AM.


----------



## roadkill

I would have to agree with the comments on the apathy of the TOTs. Some of the older ones really have no business out TOTing anyway - they don't wear costumes - mess up the displays - and generally wreck a good time for the younger TOTs.

I also don't like the truck/van/car loads being dropped off. That bugs me.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Dr Morbius said:


> Must be where you live, BD..Halloween is alive and well here in Salinas. My kids are out for hours and come home fully loaded with loot. Sorry, I don't mean to contradict you, and I'm sure that happens in most states these days, I'm just saying Halloween is still as traditional here as it was when I was a kid. I know, we are lucky to live where we live.


Not a problem doc. Glad to hear that halloween is alive and well someplace, but for around here they are just fond memorys of the past. Do all you can to keep it alive out there.


----------



## slightlymad

Alright in my town the hours and different day work last year they did it and i had no problems with under dressed jadded smart aleck snot nosed well you get the idea they do it right though its half day light half dark and no one actually enforces the curfew the flyer is ahnded out door to door in town we still probably get 200+ kids

wow from you guys say we have it good there is a chain of holloween stores that opens a few stores in september then doubles for october and last year had 50% 2 weeks before the great day 

Back to the subject
When the police stop by and ask me to cut back on the fog due to traffic safety problems
children without costums (who are turned away unless they are walking a sibling)
inflatable yard things
everything that hints at pc 
people who dont like it because they dont get it
the weather
the lingerers
the street light in front of the house
the camera flash\


----------



## kevin242

*Lingerererererers...*

*Lingerers suck!*
this includes:
*Politicians running for office* 
(I saw your commercial and I'm still not voting for you)
*Neighbors who aren't in costume on the doorstep talking about their lawns *
(You aren't scary. You don't have to go home, but you can't stay here)
*People who bring unleashed or barking/peeing dogs*
(If Fido can't behave, leave him at home)
*Kids who won't leave, or come back in huge gangs 4-5 times*
(This is usually the older, snot-nosed, jaded, etc... kids)
*The inevitable late-comers*
( just when you think it's over at 10:30 and you're having the celebratory beer, they show up sans costume and walk around reading everything/taking pictures until midnight)
*The 45 year old kook that shows up at 4pm and stays until the very, very end*
(Three years in a row and he just keeps coming back, "Look. When we need a child molester character, we'll let you know, m'kay?)
*People that finally force you to break character*
(Were you scared? did you get candy? Ok! See you next year..." [weak smile] :finger: )
God, I love Halloween!


----------



## Jack Reaper

It is too darn close to Christmas....stupid Christmas items are chasing out the Halloween items weeks before Halloween!!!!


----------



## MrsMyers666

Jack Reaper said:


> It is too darn close to Christmas....stupid Christmas items are chasing out the Halloween items weeks before Halloween!!!!


That's a good one. I've been trying to think of something I don't like. Still can't really think of one. I'll take it all the good and the bad and still love the day.


----------



## Brandywine1974

Jack Reaper said:


> It is too darn close to Christmas....stupid Christmas items are chasing out the Halloween items weeks before Halloween!!!!


I agree. Nothing ticks me off more than when the boot the Halloween stuff off the shelves BEFORE the big day even arrives. 

Off topic....you guys have great smilies here.!:xbones:


----------



## ScareShack

Theres lots of them, you all toched bas on them, but my biggest, is
THE DAY AFTER!!!
TAKEN THE DISPALY DOWN, after all have enjoyed.

We all work hard all year but when its here and your set, up and running, Boom then it's gone. Thats what I dont like.


----------



## Hellrazor

People who look at ME funny because I celebrate this holiday

OH and my spouse always correcting me saying Halloween is not a Holiday... Christmas is a Holiday because you get it off at work... whatever!

And PS: it should be a day off at work holiday FYI


----------



## Death's Door

Well, Halloween is a holiday from what I gather. I mean, Martin Luther King Day and President's Day are considered holidays, right? I don't have them off but some people do. I usually take off the day before, the day of, and the day after Halloween. I need to do that because of the setting up and open house we have.


----------



## Hellrazor

I use half a vacation day that day - I dont want to miss out on the festivities at work but need to go too. This year I am in "charge" of the month of October with a crew of peeps to make it fun around here. So I have to be here the morning of Halloween.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

I'm going to have to say wind, It's like clockwork around here. Every year around Halloween it's the same old thing 20 mph winds all day and nothing at night. That wreaks havoc on an 18' Jack Skellington. It seems like every day I'm going out to re-setup the displays not to mention what it does to fog.

2nd is putting things away as johnny933 mentioned.


----------



## Death's Door

Mr Unpleasant said:


> I'm going to have to say wind, It's like clockwork around here. Every year around Halloween it's the same old thing 20 mph winds all day and nothing at night. That wreaks havoc on an 18' Jack Skellington. It seems like every day I'm going out to re-setup the displays not to mention what it does to fog.
> 
> 2nd is putting things away as johnny933 mentioned.


I agree with you on that one!!!! After I put the finishing touches, I'm constantly out there readjusting things because they're blowing all over the place.

I had a seven-foot grim reaper that I had set up in a drywall bucket with sand a stone and his cape and costume were constantly being blown around that you would see the bucket and his cape would get caught on stuff and it would pull him down. I finally had to bring him in the house and put him near the door so it looked like he stood behind me as I gave out candy. That was cool but I really wanted him outside with his other playmates.


----------



## grapegrl

Ugh...while we're on the subject of weather...

It is usually still pretty muggy and warm (even at night) at the end of October here in NW Florida. I'm always hoping for a cool front and a reprieve from the humidity on Hallowe'en night.


----------



## SpookyDude

My dislikes are few but are as follows:

- Cute Halloween Costumes (bunny's, cowboys, angles, etc)

- Trick or Treaters showing up with no costume - "Sorry, no costume, no candy!"

- Halloween is not a national holiday similar to Mardi Gras with parades and parties that take place over a week or so


----------



## Fangs

What i dislike about Halloween: 

1=the kids who look at you like 'is this all i get?' ~it takes money you little punks to make this yard look like this, besides there is more to Halloween than candy!!! 

2=the older kids who smash what you have put your heart and soul into

3=the people who think you are so awesome on Halloween but won't talk to you let alone look at you any other day

4=the people who are trying to get rid of Halloween!!!!!!! That is just plain wrong!!!!!!!!! How would they like it if we got rid of them?


----------



## Shadojack

Idiots who take the holiday as an excuse to be total A-holes. You know the ones who go above and beyond standard acceptable Halloween behavior. TP your house of soaping your windows isn't bad enough, they have to make it worse. These are the people you alwasy here about in the news and all the religous right talk about when trying to demonize the holiday and those who participate in it.

A big :finger: to them.

Oh and people who don't even try to make a costume and/or are just to old to ToT and can't even get into the spirit.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

You guys have pretty much covered them all. Here in the NW the weather is kind of hit and miss on Halloween. A couple of years ago it was so cold that we had hardly any TOT's. Last year was near perfect weather. cool but not cold.

My biggest complaint is that we don't get a day off. The only day with more prep work (for some anyway) is Christmas and some places get a whole week off to prepare for that! I have to rush home and get all the stuff set up before all the TOT's arrive. I always have turkey that night so that once I'm all made up, if someone comes to the door early, I can answer with a turkey leg in my hand and skin hanging out my mouth and nobody cares.


----------



## Ugly Joe

I know it's been covered, but I'll say it again:

The ever-increasing trend of Mall-trolling for Halloween candy...

Apparently, some malls are so crowded, it takes over an hour (oh, the horror) for the plasticized women of Orange County to push their strollered-confined children from store-front to store-front, showing off their latest body enhancements to each other, talking behind each others backs, and totally ignoring their imprisoned children, who've begun to convulse from the overload of chocolate they've managed to cram down their worthless, greedy little throats.


One of the main reasons I put on ANY kind of a haunt is to give good memories of Halloween to people (kids and adults alike) - when folks remember my house, and are excited to know that I'll be putting up something for Halloween again this year, that makes it all worthwhile for me...

Then again, I'd probably put out my stuff even if no one commented, or even if folks complained (that's a different kind of re-enforcement to my addled mind)


----------



## Empress Nightshade

My only complaint about Halloween is that it comes TOO QUICKLY!


----------



## DeathTouch

I don't like that Christmas gets better press than Halloween. There just seems to be more news stuff about Christmas displays than Halloween displays. What is up with that! And Halloween seems to have better stuff. I think that is whacked!


----------



## Big Howlin

When I was looking after my cousins house years ago in this little indian town we have here, I had a lot of Indian kids come to the door not dressed up at all asking for candy. I told them they have to dress up on halloween to get candy and then I just shut the door on them. LOL


----------



## Bram Bones

Sitting Bull Indians or Ghandi Indians?
That just seems wrong. 

And so does my first sentence.


----------



## turtle2778

Okay, i would definately have to say that my number one pet peeve is some 15 year old kid coming up to my door with a mask on or a couple of lines on his face and saying thats a costume...I stopped TOTing when i was 12, i dont understand the need to get the candy at that age. I was scaring the little monsters by then and their parents...WAY MORE FUN


----------



## IshWitch

I've had kids ToT up to probably the 20's. I don't mind, IF they have taken the trouble to dress up, and I mean a real costume with some thought, not a hockey mask or a freddie glove. Our daughter and youngest son ToTed 'til they were 18.

My biggest pet peeve is what appears to be early 20 year olds to down into the probably early teens ToTing with their BABIES! That drives me insane! If your old enough to be sharing your own tricks and pop out a treat you are over the hill! (I'm seriously trying to not use the kind of words I'd like to)


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I totally agree with IshWitch. Do infants really eat all the candy they collect?
I dont think so....


----------



## Bram Bones

I'd have to disagree.
How many infants do we each get?
I'd say I only get about 10. 
20 max. Twenty pieces of candy. Big deal.

I say as long as there are TOTs that come to my door, I'm satisfied.


----------



## IshWitch

Wyatt Furr said:


> I totally agree with IshWitch. Do infants really eat all the candy they collect?
> I dont think so....


What I was mostly complaining about is these teen moms have their infants and a bag for themselves AND a bag for their infants!
 
I don't mind infants, but I think you should be at least a year or two old to really trick or treat. And the mom should not be trick or treating.

Nobody has had that happen to them?
must be the westbums we get down here!


----------



## HibLaGrande

every one that comes to the door gets candy at my house. that's just the way it is. I would go trick or treating if it were more socialy acceptable.


----------



## slightlymad

Must have costume of some kind or no candy we get kids in street clothes who expect it. But bear in mind we get 250 tots without having a display and kids come from outside the area.


----------



## Dr Morbius

With Trick or treating becoming less and less active every year, and all the negative propaganda surrounding it, I encourage EVERYONE in my neighborhood to Trick-or-treat whether they have a costume or not. As long as they are OUT THERE celebrating Halloween, and coming to my haunt and making the streets nice and crowded, I am one happy camper.


----------



## grapegrl

Taking this a bit off topic...I have to agree with the folks who don't mind non-costumed TOTers. I live pretty far off the beaten path, so the 30-45 kids I've been getting the last few years have been great! By and large, they are mostly costumed. The few that I have gotten the last couple of years who haven't been in costume have been kids from the small community of migrant farm workers we have around here. Even though I don't think that they quite yet get that dressing up is part of the tradition (maybe it's a money issue as well), they always say "Trick or Treat" and "thank you" and are among the most polite of all the kids I get. 

Just to keep things on track...another thing that I have issue with is the fact that sometimes you have parents who stand around oblivious to their kids running around trampling anything underfoot, touching props, over-crowding the porch, and just being little hellions in general.


----------



## TearyThunder

I'm with you Grapegrl. Some of the parents out here don't have the money for costumes or the time to help a child come up with one because the work all the time. I let the costume thing slide too. I would much rather see them enjoy my place regardless of the family's financial status.

Anyways my biggest gripe about Halloween is I never have enough time to build the props I set out to make for the year. It looks like this year I just might get them all finished for the first time.

Also throughout the year as I work on single projects/props I seem to do good with keeping the house pretty well clean. That is until crunch time hits (Like now.) I don't have a shop or garage yet so everything is done inside my small two bedroom mobile home. I have props everywhere and it's extremely difficult to move around or clean anything after I get going with mulitple props. I have a path to the kitchen, bathroom, bedroom and front door till the end of September.

I do plan on getting at least a storage building the first of the year and having the spare room as a prop building room so maybe that will help alot. I just have to remember to get one bigger than what I need now or I will be in the same boat next year lol.


----------



## Sinister

****, I'm just going to be glad to actually celebrate a Halloween this year that actually feel's like Halloween. I'm all about atmosphere and 80 degree temperatures just doesn't put me in the mood to celebrate it. It's got to feel like the Season of the Dead and not some Fourth of July blow-out. I hate hot Halloween's!   :jol:


----------



## Jack Reaper

Christmas stuff on the shelves....


----------



## mrklaw

We always have some inexpensive vampire teeth to give to the kids without costumes. Instant costume! You can get them by the gross from Oriental Trading Company.


----------



## sarahtlee

I agree about the cost of fog juice

The fact that you have to work if Halloween is on a weekday. It should be a national holiday

People that shut their blinds and turn their lights off

People that dont wear costumes when they trick or treat

Not enough Halloween specials/movies are played on TV during the month of October

The fact that I cant wear a costume to work


----------



## Spooklights

The only thing I don't like about Halloween is that it doesn't last long enough. One day just doesn't do it justice. I think Halloween should be extended to last the whole month of October. (Not that I don't have Halloween things up all year anyway.... )


----------



## HibLaGrande

I don't like the unpredictable weather here.


----------



## BloodyRose

Hellrazor said:


> People who look at ME funny because I celebrate this holiday
> 
> OH and my spouse always correcting me saying Halloween is not a Holiday... Christmas is a Holiday because you get it off at work... whatever!
> 
> And PS: it should be a day off at work holiday FYI


heh, Morbius takes that day off every year, he never works on halloween.
And yes he despises WALNUTS! oh yea ,and Jelly with seeds in it.


----------



## bodybagged

First of all, If you move to Northwest Ohio, they keep Halloween open for a whole week. Well at least trick-or-treating.  If it falls on a weekday, most of the cities push it back to the next weekend or the one before but if the kids want, they could go TOTing all week long. It just depends on where you go.
The things I hate:

1) commercialism
2) Teenagers with a cheep plastic masks and street clothes knockin for candy and the ones who steal it from little kids.
3) The religious freaks who call me satan and chase me with pitchforks and burning torches. (those hurt!  OWWWW!!!) 
4) I have to agree with the whole "bite sized" candy bar thing. I LOVE chocolate and I try to limit myself to one candy bar a day. When they are little, I say to myself, "Well this isn't really one, it's only a fourth!" Then I eat four. "Well they really weren't a fourth, they were more like an eight!" So I eat eight and so on untill I consume the whole stinkin bag before the Treaters come about. lol.


----------



## Marksin

bodybagged said:


> First of all, If you move to Northwest Ohio, they keep Halloween open for a whole week. Well at least trick-or-treating.  If it falls on a weekday, most of the cities push it back to the next weekend or the one before but if the kids want, they could go TOTing all week long. It just depends on where you go.


Wow you are very lucky to be living in such a halloween area.

2 hours of trick or treat, 6 to 8, on the last thursday of every october, and thats it.


----------



## bodybagged

Marksin said:


> Wow you are very lucky to be living in such a halloween area.


Honestly, I'm luckier now that I moved to MI. I now have a wonderful man who has allowed me to join in his spirt of halloween and be MUCH more involved then I once was! Hell, now I get to drive around in cool cars too!

http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i305/hillbilliechic1978/4143.jpg
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i305/hillbilliechic1978/newbabies010.jpg


----------



## Omega

Honestly there is only one thing about my beloved holiday that I utterly dispise and it's *Halloween 3: Seasons of the Witch!* If I hear that song one more time i'm going to puke.


----------



## BroomChick

My contributions to the list:

- Neighbors who look at me with disgust when I'm starting to set up my yard in September. They put up their Christmas crap in November...what's the difference? Those same neighbors when I ask what's wrong, they say "Oh...you're just SO funny." Yeah, I really believe that's what you were thinking.

- Teenagers who think they're too cool to get into Halloween.

- Heavy rain that prevents TOTs and adults from coming to my haunt.

- Turning off the props and lights and admitting its over. That's the worst.


----------



## IshWitch

I absolutely detest taking down and repacking decorations! For any holiday! I don't have good storage space and am over maximum capacity now!


----------



## otherworldly

1. Snow. Nothing puts the kibosh on Halloween quicker than 3 ft of snow.

2. Fatigue. Each year I'm so worn thin by the night itself that I feel more like a zombee than a witch.  Everything starts going out the morning of the 31st - ontop of the fatigue from getting ready the months beforehand - and getting food and drink ready for the party. I'm going to make some changes this year, so that maybe one the 31st I'll be able to just feel the pleasure of the day, the season and all the preparations and not be dead. :zombie:


----------



## Spooklights

BroomChick said:


> My contributions to the list:
> 
> - Neighbors who look at me with disgust when I'm starting to set up my yard in September. They put up their Christmas crap in November...what's the difference? Those same neighbors when I ask what's wrong, they say "Oh...you're just SO funny." Yeah, I really believe that's what you were thinking.
> 
> - Teenagers who think they're too cool to get into Halloween.
> 
> - Heavy rain that prevents TOTs and adults from coming to my haunt.
> 
> - Turning off the props and lights and admitting its over. That's the worst.


I guess I'm lucky; my neighbors don't care how early I put my decorations out. I start putting my stuff out the last Friday in September, and the kids going by on the school buses always hang out the windows and express their approval. Nothing gets you going like lots of fans! The whole month is just great for me, and I admit that I hate to turn the lights off at the end of Halloween night, too. Major bummer; the yard looks so empty with no ghosts and skeletons in it!


----------



## Death's Door

I definitely agree with you guys about turning off everything at the end of the night, taking everything down, and putting it away for the following year. I do leave up the cornstalks and autumnal things because of Thanksgiving. 

I also hate to see people putting up Christmas decorations before Thanksgiving. I guess it's because I love the autumn colors.


----------



## Rocky

Omega said:


> Honestly there is only one thing about my beloved holiday that I utterly dispise and it's *Halloween 3: Seasons of the Witch!* If I hear that song one more time i'm going to puke.


hahahaha !! You know I had completely forgot that annoying song until I read your post. Now I'm gonna have it stuck in my head. lol


----------



## Dr Morbius

I don't recall that song...How does it go?


----------



## palerider44magg

its the one nite really ugly people should stay in so we can tell which is make-up or masked from really fuggly ugly people


----------



## Pumpkin_Queen

Some of these may have been said already-

1. The fact that a lot of the schools around here have abolished wearing costumes to school. They also have taken away the parties too! That was part of the fall! 

2. The older kids that would ToT WITHOUT costumes: I know that this was mentioned, but here's a surefire cure for them. Whenever they would come by with thier massive pillow cases expecting my mom to empty our left over stash into thier bags, she would give them one of those spider rings and wish them a Happy Halloween. 

3. The way that when you want to carve a pumpkin, there's now kits availalbe for it. I know that this is for some of the more crafty individuals, however, it depletes creative thought! I mean when I was a kid, we'd draw our pumpkin designs, and then cut our pumpkins using steak knives. There would always be a cat pumpkin (using the curved pieces from the smile for ears by sticking toothpicks in them then affixing it to the pumpkin), and it was usually done with Halloween cartoons on.


----------



## writer93

There are a few bad things I dont like about Halloween. Some of them have probably been mentioned, though.

I dont like how alot of people trick or treat without costumes, or especially when they are older without costumes, like 17 or 18. 
I hate it when the last trick or treater comes to your door, and then its pretty much all over! 
I can't stand how some people are cruel and steal kids candy and think they can do what they want on Halloween night. 
I definately don't like alot of the mischief people do around here.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I hate it when, like all of us here, I talk about Hallowe'en throughout the year and people look at me like I have two heads... the same people that tend to drone on and on about their passions... which by the way usually are of no interest to me.


----------



## Denhaunt

The only thing I dont like about Halloween is the fact that so few of my neighbors get into the spirit. I work so hard from June to October to get everything ready and, while I know everyone enjoys my effort, I just wish that it meant more to people than just a few hours of candy. I think that in todays day and age people are so busy with work and other stuff that they should welcome an "excuse to spend a little time with their kids and/or neighbors. It seems like it could be a nice escape.

Just my thoughts...

"Trick or Treat"


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

Lady Nyxie,
I have so had people look at me like that too! lol
I can think of worse things we could be into than some Halloween fun,sheesh

It sure isn't the same as when we were kids and made our own costumes and trick or treater for hours until we couldn't walk. Man, I had candy for like 3weeks after, ah memories.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

1) costume rushes at Party City

2) kids... (is that wrong?) Okay, maybe the spoiled brats screaming in the aisles and dropping/breaking things and their parents. And okay so maybe it's not completely a Halloween-only peeve... 

3) when someone presses all the buttons on the dancing rats or talking brains all at once and then runs off

4) dirty looks from the stepford wives at Micheals when I'm standing in line with an arm full of black paint, skulls and spiders.

5) cutesy scarecrows

6) the flack I get for using my paper skeletons for other holiday decorations. So what if Santa and his dwarves don't have any flesh? Who cares if the easter bunnies supposed to be fluffy?! Skeletons can celebrate other holidays, you know. Who says they don't deserve to dress up in buckled shoes and pilgrim hats and slaughter a turkey in your front window?

7) neighbors complaining about my decorations-- something's too scary for their kids. What do they care? They're going to the mall for their trick or treats anyway, they don't have to look.

8) the looks my mom and I get when we say we're Christmas shopping, buying tombstones, and body parts... actually, scratch that-- I LOVE that look.

9) anybody looking to rain on my parade

Little nit-picky things I guess, but when they keep happening over and over you can't help but get annoyed.


----------



## Ghostess

My biggest peeve besides the Christmas stuff being sold in July, is that EVERYONE seems to have the SAME old store bought crap thoughtlessly thrown out in their yards, especially those damn inflatables. Nobody bothers to MAKE their own one-of a kind props and use their imagination and creativity. That's why I love my haunter friends here so much.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The thing that annoys me the most are people who vandalize. Halloween is fun and if you don't like it, so be it. 

But don't ruin it for those who do like it and spend their time and money making Halloween something special for everybody's enjoyment.

It pisses me off. (same for people who vandalize for any other holiday, too)


----------



## Hauntiholik

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> 3) when someone presses all the buttons on the dancing rats or talking brains all at once and then runs off


Oops, sorry. I do that. :devil: I'll make sure that you're not around me.


----------



## pyro

all the above and people that look at you funny when you tell them your making something for halloween in all the other months , other than october!


----------



## rasp

The smell, the look, the HORROR of all things candy corn. Shouldn't those things have wicks in them and be used as candles? LOL

Stupid people. The folks that get lost on your sidewalk. Trying to keep these people from tromping through everything. We're talking adults here too.


----------



## Celtic

*great thread*

Hi all,

great thread I love Halloween but there are things I wish were different.

Here are are few of my rambling thoughts..(in no particular order)

-The simplification of it. Halloween used to be a spiritual community celebration and now it's only about getting candy..I wish more time was spent celebrating Halloween with the games of old-the fortune telling games, ghost stories by firelight, bobbing for apples etc.

-The lack of enthusiasm..Where I live, many people don't even put up Jack O' Lanterns anymore it's tragic This year I actually had two seperate families stop and ask if they could take a picture of their kids beside my Jack O' Lanters because they didn't make any this year. Isn't that awful?

-Trick or Treating during before it gets dark. I totally agree-this is insane. I hate that so many communities do this.. If the parents are with the young kids then there isn't anything to worry about..and besides, Halloween night should be one of the safest nights to be out if we all just look out for each other.

-I hate how scary movies jump in price around Halloween. I know I know-it makes sense on a buisness level..but it just irks me. I feel like they are taking advantage of me, lol (which they are..)

-This one REALLY made me mad this year. It was about a week before Halloween-and the Walmart near me was already taking the Halloween stuff down-AND PUTTING THE FREAKIN' CHRISTMAS STUFF UP! ARGH!

-People that I KNOW are home-yet they refuse to give candy out. My neighbors are like this..they leave their porch light on which confuses the kids-then they just refuse to answer the door bell. Their reason? "It's annoying having to get up every 2 minutes to give candy to some kid I don't know".

-The PC attacks on Halloween. The elementary schools in my own school district have taken the stance that the little kids cannot have their Hallween parade or wear costumes to school on Halloween because 1. they don't want to offend anyone who doesn't celebrate Halloween and 2. they don't want to frighten other children. This drives me nuts. Heaven forbid that the kids have a little bit of fun....

It's a good thing that all of us are out there to keep the spirit and traditions of Halloween alive


----------



## Lauriebeast

For me, the main thing is that's it's over so quickly. I always feel a little depressed on Nov. 1st.


----------



## Spartan005

1) Those stupid inflatables that EVERYONE buys.
2) All of those stupid kids that go around on Halloween with paintball guns trying to shoot the jr high kids. 
3) We barely see any tricker treaters anymore
4) Like Celtic said.... when all of the local stores take down halloween stuff and put Christmas stuff up before Halloween even starts!


----------



## pyro

well heres one more to my list and hopefully its just for this year---DAY LIGHT SAVINGS TIME, this year its going to be later ,which means TOT during the day. it won't be dark and i mean DARK till around 6:30- 7pm thats just not right!


----------



## CreepyCanmore

One of my biggest peeves is the opposite of Sinisters problem in Florida. Up here in the frosty canadian moutains, we usually have snow and -5 to -20 (yup, this year was -20 Celcius by 7pm). Oh well, at least we'll still have some darkness with the new daylight savings.

And I agree with Lauriebeast that Nov 01 is always a bit of a bummer. Especially with my birthday on Nov 02, and no-one will get me anything to do with Halloween as they say it's over by then.....such unbelievers.....


----------



## GothicCandle

one word: theives. People around here will steal halloween props the moment you leave them alone. Its the reason why i cant put my props up for more then halloween day(and night) I have to take them down at the end of the night or else they would be gone tomarrow. it sucks.


also, the fact that we get so many teenagers in no costumes. If it were up to me, i wouldnt give them candy, but my mom makes me give them candy anyway.

a chruch around here uses the halloween holiday as a means of geting converts lol. they put up a "haunt" in the form of a trip thru hell. nice huh? at the end of it you pick weather you think your going to stay in hell or if your going to heaven.

yeah those things annoy me.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Creepy, 
My birthday is Nov. 1
When people say they don't know what to get me I just am amazed. 
Hello....I live for Halloween just get me something Halloween related and give it to me a day in advance or a week even or just give it to me to use the next year. ARGH! That or a gift certificate to the spa. LOL!

Back to your regularly scheduled rant.


----------



## GothicCandle

m birthday is september third, which is perfect since i can use my birthday money for halloween props! its great.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

I dont like that when people hear Im into Halloween- they think Im a devil worshiper- not even close!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

I agree about the teenage kids not wearing costumes. We don't give them candy at all.

I also don't like that the store don't even know how to sell Halloween. All these cutesie decorations they put out are boring and cheap.

Halloween Adventures drives me crazy. We found other places to go, and will only go in AFTER Halloween for the % off sales. Somebody definately needs to come up with a higher end store.


----------



## wilbret

Kids showing up with no costume expecting candy.
15 year olds showing up with no costume expecting candy.
People that complain about commercialization of a holiday that wouldn't exist without commercialization. Lots of people that read this board earn a living from commercialization.


----------



## Wraith

THe fact that last halloween and this halloween I have to work ( and I work from 6 at night to 4 or 5 in the morning) because I couldn't take off work cuz someone with more seniority ask off also. So what if they have a kid who is all of 1 year old. Like the kid is gonna remember anything at 1 anyway. Yeah, maybe that sounds a little selfish but if anybody understands what I am saying it would be you guys!


----------



## Spartan005

yeah my birthday is December 6 and my parents REFUSE to buy me anything dealing with halloween.... grrr


----------



## GOT

I'm surprized no one mentioned the middle-school aged boys walking around cursing and destroying your props to prove to their friends that they aren't scared of your haunt.


----------



## GOT

Oh, I forgot. Kids with Silly String! You spend a week to get something that looks just right and some kid plasters it with stupid pink Silly String which ruins the effect you were going for and never completely comes off when you go to recycle the prop for next year.


----------



## theworstwitch

I have had several Halloweens in the recent past that consisted of staying home, which is not bad in and of itself, since I can wear a costume, eat candy, etc, but the old man won't have any scary movies so it's hard to get into the spirit. Let's hope the 2 year old turns into a Halloween freak like me so I have someone to celebrate with! :jol:


----------



## nicole

I live in a small religious town (nothing against religion) and most of the people here think halloween is to support satan. SO here is my list.

1. I hate that trick or treating is from 6-8pm. Its not fun unless its dark.

2. I hate when kids (or adults) come trick or treating without a costume. Maybe I should make a sign that says no costume no candy.

3. I hate when people say they are trick or treating for their sick sibling at home. We know the truth so you might as well fess up to it.

4. I hate when you give kids candy and they stand there waiting for more. We get clost to 1000 TOTs at my house, I cant afford to do handfulls for everyone.

5. I hate that halloween is not more than one day a year. Its not the halloween season like christmas is. 

Thats all I can think of for now.


----------



## Catbert

nicole said:


> 3. I hate when people say they are trick or treating for their sick sibling at home. We know the truth so you might as well fess up to it.


My brother got sick last halloween, and you know what he didn't want... candy. Sorry for grave digging, but this thread has been going on for years.


----------



## IshWitch

The cost!


----------



## turtle2778

We actually had a sign that said that when i was a kid. I have it now that im doing my first haunt. I dont give candy out for "sick" siblings and i dont give it out to babies. I have special cookies for babies. I dont like that crap.



nicole said:


> 2. I hate when kids (or adults) come trick or treating without a costume. Maybe I should make a sign that says no costume no candy.
> 
> 3. I hate when people say they are trick or treating for their sick sibling at home. We know the truth so you might as well fess up to it.


----------



## 1031fan

i will start off by saying i agree with pretty much every other complaint here - i feel your pain guys - and ill do my own little list trying to get some that arent in here already - but im sure ill double dip a few

1) the quality of some of "pro" attractions....just cause everyone wants to be scared and will come and pay 15 bucks no matter how crappy your show is doens't mean you can continually rip us off on purpose - i mean come on - that underpressured 10,000 animatronic from scarefactory wasn't scary last year - and surprise - if you just sit it in a black room it AINT gonna be scary this year either - sheesh - save that 10K and spend it wisely - or here's a hint - theres a little something called atmosphere - try it - you might like it
DISCLAIMER (note the word "some" at the beginning of this)

2) the quality of some "pro" props.....for crying out loud - if it looks like i could do a better airbrush job with a can of spray paint...well i dont know what - but some just suck

3) the misrepresentation of "pro" props in magazines/online...its somewhat disheartening to order a product that you are excited about and think will add to the granduaer (sp??) of your haunt only to realize the pumpkin skull foam filled latex prop that looked quite menacing in the magazine is not only not foam filled, but more fitting for an infant size tot pail

4) the whole cutesy/smiling/sickening props that if were not in the shape of a ghost or pumpkin could fit right in with an episode of barney and friends....
(i know this one has been done before - but o well - cutesy is overdone so a rant about it can be overdone as well ) kids are surrounded by sweet smiling faces 364 other days of the year...do you REALLY have to make it 365?? and im not talkin about really little kids..i understand thats a different story - im sure i enjoyed a smiling ghost up until i was ohhh - maybe 2 i guess...days - but seriously - im by no means sayin you have to all be hard core - blood gore death - no - thats not what im sayin - if you dont like that - its cool - but why not at least make it SLIGHTLY spooky? maybe even just eeire? simple carved jack-o-lanterns - a tombstone lit up with a clored flood and some stretchy webs on the front door is not very threatening to anyone - yet gives the holiday a slight edge that sets it apart from all the other "happy" days of the year....and as far as kids bein afraid of something that doesn't look like it wants to give them a hug - thats prolly cause their damn parents are like - o dont look honey - and pulls them under a sweatshirt...i could go on forever so ill stop....

5) punk ass kids who think it makes them badass to try and act like their not scared and inturn ruin it for those who want to be scared....however... i will have to give the punk ass kids some credit - it was they who pushed me to my madness of scarin the **** out of people - when i started out there were about 10 of these who thought they were cool cause they didn't get scared - next year i got it down to 5 - nex only 2-3 - and last year...this is no joke...there was a handfull oif teenage boys who were really annoying in the Q line....offending people and dissin on props and such - no one liked them who were waiting in line - someone even said "im glad they're gone" after i let them into the front door of the haunt...and they were so obnoxious - swearing and saying how non scary it was...soooo...i could tell they were about 3/4 of the way through by the sounds of the props - so i went to the side of the facade and whipped out my real chainsaw (no chain of course) - everyone in the Q line started cheering....so i went around to where they would come out and hid in the bushes - they came out shouting boooooo and tellin everyone how non scary it was - just then i pulled the cord and the rest was history....they jumped higher than anyone else that night ANDDD got laughed at by the entire q line....so maybe i take that back..i do like punk ass kids who try and spoil it - they're good entertainment 

5) vandals - nuff said

6) everything else that was said


----------



## oyayubi

Neighbor's who don't even acknowledge or decorate even a little bit

In Western Washington it can be quite challenging to do an outdoor haunt


----------



## pensivepumpkin

oyayubi said:


> In Western Washington it can be quite challenging to do an outdoor haunt


What? You don't like the Pineapple Express soaking down and blowing away all your hard work? *sarcasm off*

I hear ya! I learned the hard way that a graveyard is simply NEVER going to work in my location unless I actually carve it from stone. Tried wood, foam, rebar, monster mud... I felt like the one little pig.


----------



## Pumpkin5

*Halloween "Hates"*

:jol: Okay...things that bug me about Halloween...That it is only one day...what about Halloween Month? (Or if you live in my house Halloween Year)

Neighbors that don't participate with even a pumpkin on their porch and who cut off their lights on Halloween night. The least they could do if they don't want to spring for the candy is to dress up in a horrific costume and scare the TOT's.

People without costumes..begging at my door. Grrrrrrr......

Our local Hallmark that refuses to carry any Halloween products because they are religious fanatics....I won't ever darken their door EVER! EVER! EVER!

No free shipping from mail order companies to get my props to me. How selfish of them. (ha, ha):jol:

Overall though...I can't help myself...even with my gripes...I love October 31st and all the magic and mystic of the holiday.


----------



## HauntedHorror

The main thing I don't like about Halloween is vandalism/thieves. I am afraid to put most of my decorations outside in fear they will get stolen or ruined.


----------



## ouizul1

I hate that the amusement park only does Halloween on Halloween. Can't they do it all weekend so I can go too? :frowneton:


----------



## HauntedHorror

1031fan said:


> 5) punk ass kids who think it makes them badass to try and act like their not scared and inturn ruin it for those who want to be scared....however... i will have to give the punk ass kids some credit - it was they who pushed me to my madness of scarin the **** out of people - when i started out there were about 10 of these who thought they were cool cause they didn't get scared - next year i got it down to 5 - nex only 2-3 - and last year...this is no joke...there was a handfull oif teenage boys who were really annoying in the Q line....offending people and dissin on props and such - no one liked them who were waiting in line - someone even said "im glad they're gone" after i let them into the front door of the haunt...and they were so obnoxious - swearing and saying how non scary it was...soooo...i could tell they were about 3/4 of the way through by the sounds of the props - so i went to the side of the facade and whipped out my real chainsaw (no chain of course) - everyone in the Q line started cheering....so i went around to where they would come out and hid in the bushes - they came out shouting boooooo and tellin everyone how non scary it was - just then i pulled the cord and the rest was history....they jumped higher than anyone else that night ANDDD got laughed at by the entire q line....so maybe i take that back..i do like punk ass kids who try and spoil it - they're good entertainment


I enjoy haunted houses but I generally don't get scared. It takes a LOT to scare or startle me and so I just walk through them quietly grinning enjoying the atmosphere and props. I don't ruin it for other people though... It's not that I'm trying to be tough, it's just that I'm usually not scared or surprised at all and I'm no good at pretending I am, so I don't try. I do usually insist on going first in my group so I don't miss anything that happens and also to keep the people I'm with from rushing through the place because they're scared, so that I can't get a good look at everything.

There was a guy with a mask and a real chainsaw (no chain) at a haunted house I went to one year with some friends. He was waiting at the exit. My friends were screaming and running through the whole place like they were terrified (mostly an act I think) and the chainsaw was no exception. I just calmly walked out past him. He followed me, I kept walking at my normal pace. He took the chainsaw and held it down right next to my leg. I looked down and said (in my normal voice) "Hey, I need that leg" and kept walking slowly along.


----------



## debbie5

Local haunted house (open all year) that is actually quite unsafe. Lots of changes in floor levels without handrails always there to help you, some lights that blind you, and a room full of bed mattresses stacked 2 deep on the floor so you almost break your ankle walking through the room. DUH.

And that Halloween is always so damn windy up here.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

All the religious wackjobs here in the bible belt who tell me "You're going to go to hell for celebrating a satanist holiday" Then get mad when I hand them the flyers I've had to print describing the history of Halloween. If the truth hurts, maybe you're living wrong.

People who don't understand that I do this for enjoyment, not money. I feel that if I start charging, it will become a job. Would I like to get money for it? Sure, but not if I will feel obligated to do it. I'm a self-admitted workaholic, so if I take on a job, I keep doing it, regardless if I am tired of it.Halloween is my one stress reliever, and people always try to convince me that I should make it a second job.

"Gangster rapper" and "Lady Gaga" costumes. Why dress your kid like a convicted felon or a prostitute and let them go door to door asking for candy? Don't people know there are pedophiles in this world?


----------



## ShadowMonk

1. I also hat that I'm too old to trick-r-treat

2. I hate that due to media hype about protecting children (and I'm all for protection children) has led so many city leaders to have TOT sooo early. When I was a kid TOT began at or just before dark. Nowadays it starts sooo early my light display and jack-o-lanterns are hardly visible. And the TOTers get maybe 15-30 min of dark at best for TOTing. TOTing in the bright of day imo sucks all of the fun and spookiness out of it.


----------



## Haunted Spider

BioHazardCustoms said:


> All the religious wackjobs here in the bible belt who tell me "You're going to go to hell for celebrating a satanist holiday" Then get mad when I hand them the flyers I've had to print describing the history of Halloween. If the truth hurts, maybe you're living wrong.


Last year, I handed out Bible tracks that were halloween themed. Not all people are religious nuts. Surprisingly, you can be a Christian, go to church regularly, and have a graveyard in your lawn during October.

What drove me nuts last year was a neighbor across the street that was jealous of my display and kept putting it down whenever he got he chance saying he was saving all his big props for the big night. His big props were two hanging props from Halloween City that cost him 30 a piece I think. 

Other than that, Rain is the only downer I have right now


----------



## Morticia

Aww..I love Thanksgiving! I agree about 4th being worthless as a holiday though, especially when you're not allowed to have any fireworks.

I can't think of anything about Halloween I don't like except snarky teenagers just putting on a hat, or nothing at all and expecting to get candy as well as showing up late.


----------



## HauntedHorror

ShadowMonk said:


> 1. I also hat that I'm too old to trick-r-treat


I got around that last year by going with a friend's kid.  It also helps that I am short, small, and look way younger than I really am. Actually come to think of it that helped for both of us, since she was 15 at the time but looked 10-12.


----------



## Lunatic

People walking in or through my display. Especially wise-ass teenagers that don't dress up. Maybe I should put out a sign that states, "No costume no candy!"


----------



## wandererrob

kevin242 said:


> *5. And finally, people who don't leave*
> Got your candy? Have you read all of the tombstones... twice? Then WTF are you still doing here? Go away! No, really... go away!


Just wading my way through this old thread as it's resurfaced and it's been an interesting read. Many things I agree with. Maybe a few I don't. this one caught my eye, not because I disagree but because I've always had exactly the opposite problem. And so I offer the annoyance that comes to mind:

All those who just tromp through the whole cemetery, grab their candy and tromp right back out. I swear when I was younger and my parents put out gravestones, people would walk around with their flashlight and read every one of them. Now 90% of them just march right through. What's the hurry?

Then there's the short hours and extended Daylight Saving Time. Two hours is a blink of an eye in haunt terms. And DST, I love it in the spring when we get an extra hour of dayligth after a long winter of early darkness, but it kills the mood fo the first half of my haunt.

Oh, one more. The people who turn off the lights and pretend not to be home. The previous owner of my house was that guy. I am very much NOT!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I don't mind people staying longer or coming back with different members of their family. It's when they let their kids try to go through again to get more candy that I hate. That's why I started marking them with glow bracelets. Other people in the neighborhood thought the bracelets were cool and gave them out too so now I need another marking technique.


----------



## wandererrob

HauntedHorror said:


> I got around that last year by going with a friend's kid.  It also helps that I am short, small, and look way younger than I really am. Actually come to think of it that helped for both of us, since she was 15 at the time but looked 10-12.


I'm happy to give candy to anybody who shows up in costume. Kid, adult, whatever.

I live in a small neighborhood and have contemplated the idea of having a coffin cooler stocked with beer and Jell-o shots for the adults. Haven't done it though. I still might one of these days.


----------



## tattman98

What I don't like most about Halloween,is when I have to put all the stuff away.Halloween is my Christmas................


----------



## MaryShelley

This is a great thread! I actually never thought about things I DON'T like about Halloween - after all, it is the GREATEST time of year! But, after some thought, I feel I can now contribute to the discussion. I may just be repeating complaints, but here are my thoughts on the matter -

1. I hate the lack of truly great costumes for women. I'm sorry, but I don't want to be a witch or a princess of any kind. And, I'm sure as hell not gonna dress like a hooker (with a few exceptions, of course).

2. I hate the organized ToT venues - like taking your kid ToTing at the mall or at church. And, thank goodness I haven't actually SEEN anyone doing this, but they do sell "decorations" for Trunk or Treating. WTH is that??

3. I hate the vandals that ruin everything. We don't put all this effort in so you can come smash our jack-o-lanterns and steal our props! KEEP YOUR FILTHY HANDS OFF OUR STUFF!

4. I hate glitter. You can save that crap for Christmas!

5. And, speaking of Christmas, I hate that stores stock rows upon rows of Christmas decorations starting in July, but never offer any decent Halloween stuff. (Thank goodness for seasonal stores.)

6. It seems that all of the really great Halloween stuff I find is made in China. I hate that, too.

OK. I think that's the end of my rant!


----------



## Wolf

1. Kids here start trick-or-treating in the daytime, so by the time it's night, there's almost nobody left. Also, my haunted garage doesn't look nearly as scary in the day versus during the night. 

2. How people here have almost no enthusiasm or appreciation for other peoples hard work decorating or haunting. They almost always try to be tough or cool by saying my haunt or somebody's yard isn't scary. Yet, they spent five minutes getting the courage just to walk up. 

3. Almost every big store (Walmart, Target, Lowes) took down all their Halloween stuff a week or so BEFORE it was October 31. What made me even madder was the fact that they had Christmas stuff put up right afterwards... When it was a week until Halloween. How does that even remotely make sense?

4. People who vandalize 

5. Really tacky, lame decoration. I hate inflatable Frankensteins or pumpkins in peoples yards, smiling scarecrows, and ghosts or ghouls made out of brightly colored neon lights (this isn't Christmas, people).

6. Halloweens that have bad weather.

7. Halloweens on school days. Why can't they just give kids Halloween off? Or at least the day after Halloween!


----------



## Spookkid

Wolf said:


> 7. Halloweens on school days. Why can't they just give kids Halloween off? Or at least the day after Halloween!


They really should do what they do for Christmas, and take off the whole week.


----------



## IshWitch

Wolf said ~ 5. Really tacky, lame decoration. I hate inflatable Frankensteins or pumpkins in peoples yards, smiling scarecrows, and ghosts or ghouls made out of brightly colored neon lights (this isn't Christmas, people).

But ya know, at least they decorated! I would rather see the cheesy stuff out than no decorations at all. And I can give them credit for decorating that way if they have little ones who are scared, it eases them into the holiday by showing them a friendlier side. So I am okay with that, *Just NOT in MY yard!* LMAO

So what irks me?

*Freakin' change in Daylight Savings Time! I am in FL! It doesn't get dark here as early as it does up north, so now it is even worse!

*No costume, geez, put some effort into it! I am thinking about doing real candy bars for costumes and 1 fun-size with a handful of the "yucky" Halloween mix candy that no one ever likes.

*People with a baby, now I don't mind that, bring 'em up right is what I say, get them into Halloween as early as possible! but NOT a bag for the baby and a bag for YOU! The baby's bag will get a fun-size and you will get the handful of "yucky" mix! ~ _unless_ parent and baby are dressed in an outstanding costume! Then baby gets fun-size and you get a regular bar. 'Cuz that rarely happens around here.

Guess I better start stocking up on candy bars! LOL


----------



## kentuckyspecialfxdotcom

*Considering*

Well since I do this stuff year round for a living I think what I personally dont like would be the cute blowup or inflateable stuff.


----------



## STS95

The fact that Halloween marks the end of the Haunt season.


----------



## azscoob

Trunk-or-treat, I want to shoot the jackass that came up with that idea, the grocery stores and other retailers in our area have turned this into a local fair, kids just go to the local park and wander through the parking lot taking candy from people sitting in their cars, that isnt trick or treating, thats FVCKING BEGGING!!! meanwhile I sit in my yard with an occasional TOTer coming by, and think that just a few years ago we were getting 500+ TOTers.


----------



## kentuckyspecialfxdotcom

azscoob said:


> Trunk-or-treat, I want to shoot the jackass that came up with that idea, the grocery stores and other retailers in our area have turned this into a local fair, kids just go to the local park and wander through the parking lot taking candy from people sitting in their cars, that isnt trick or treating, thats FVCKING BEGGING!!! meanwhile I sit in my yard with an occasional TOTer coming by, and think that just a few years ago we were getting 500+ TOTers.


Now that you brought that up.
Im with you 110 percent.
Trunk or Treat is not only bad for the trick or treat but it takes away from the haunt suppliers as well, people quit wanting to decorate.
Double whammy.


----------



## Death's Door

azscoob said:


> Trunk-or-treat, kids just go to the local park and wander through the parking lot taking candy from people sitting in their cars, that isnt trick or treating, thats FVCKING BEGGING!!!


Isn't it kinda ironic that we drum into the kid's heads that you should never take candy from strangers in cars (child kidnapping and pedophile thing) and yet someone comes up with this idea. Just sayin'.


----------



## remylass

IshWitch said:


> *Freakin' change in Daylight Savings Time! I am in FL! It doesn't get dark here as early as it does up north, so now it is even worse!


Illinois is the same. In my stupid town, they have hours of trick or treating. If Halloween is on a weekend, it is from 5-7pm. With the shift in daylight savings, it was about 645 last year when it got dark.

I also don't like feeling like the cooler my prop is, the more I have to fear for its safety!


----------



## debbie5

Were the citizens of the US ever asked if they wanted Daylight Savings Time moved?? And can't my county be like some of them in the US that DON'T do DST?? I hate it!


----------



## BallstonManor

1. The look on people's faces (and sometimes the questions) when you tell them how much you're into Halloween. I actually had one woman ask me, in very snide way, "You're not a PAGAN are you?"

2. The short season. It's completely acceptable to put Christmas decorations up the day after Thanksgiving, and leave them up through January. But if you put your Halloween stuff out in September, that's kinda weird. 

3. All that work, essentially for one day. We spend all year building and imagining up this stuff, for what? Six hours of ToTs? I think we should get at least a three day ToT period!

4. Glitter.

5. Cute.

6. Obnoxious teenagers who play brave when they're faced with the creepy stuff. I don't know why, this just bugs me. Not a lot, mind you. Just enough to make the list. 

7. Vandals. Fortunately, we've never had an issue with this directly (knock on wood), but we've all heard the stories.

8. Weather. It's so hit or miss in the northeast. I think there should be an officially designated rain date.

Ok, with that out of my system, time to go read more posts to get in the mood!


----------



## SterchCinemas

I wish all of us on HauntForum could just live in our OWN town and run the stores and make the props and give out the candy and make the costumes. I wish we could run our own "Halloween town" so we could carry out the holiday right with the real sized candy bars and the high quality decorations and costumes and run actual horror and Halloween based specials. Because it seems we ( and maybe some other forums and Halloween based places and websites) are the TRUEST believers of this sacred holiday. Its just wasted on the highly religous and the lazy and the commercialzed bums. :/


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I'm highly religious, go to church every Sunday, sing in the choir, and love the spooky holiday


----------



## Evil Bob

And I'm highly lazy, sleep in every Sunday and love Halloween too!


----------



## NoxRequiem

RoxyBlue said:


> ^I'm highly religious, go to church every Sunday, sing in the choir, and love the spooky holiday


Glad to see I'm not the only one! Halloween is my favorite day of the year, something I inherited from my dad who was a pastor for about 14 years and who now teaches at a Christian college. Just goes to show that you _can_ be religious and still celebrate this great holiday. In spite of what they might say, the Christians that condemn Halloween aren't really backed up by the Bible...if anything, the Bible actually implies that it's just fine to celebrate it.

My least favorite thing about Halloween would have to be how trick-or-treating is slowly getting killed.


----------



## SterchCinemas

RoxyBlue said:


> ^I'm highly religious, go to church every Sunday, sing in the choir, and love the spooky holiday


Well, I meant those Heavy religious people. The ones who go blaming Halloween on satanists. Thats just insanity. Its a Holiday. Not a conspiracy theory. Its props, Halloween specials, candy, and haunts. A kids holiday... Pathedic.


----------



## CaptainCadaver

People that get their panties in a twist if you scare their kids.
This seems to be getting more frequent around here as the years go by.


----------



## SterchCinemas

CaptainCadaver said:


> People that get their panties in a twist if you scare their kids.
> This seems to be getting more frequent around here as the years go by.


Exactly. They have nothing better to do. Why dont you cure cancer or stop world hunger? Not stomp on a kids holiday.


----------



## Buzz

There's really only thing about Halloween that bugs me. And that's the ignorant schmucks that claim Halloween is a "pagan holiday".


----------



## RoxyBlue

Buzz said:


> There's really only thing about Halloween that bugs me. And that's the ignorant schmucks that claim Halloween is a "pagan holiday".


According to www.halloweenhistory.org:

"Halloween has its origins in the ancient Celtic festival known as Samhain (pronounced "sah-win"). The festival of Samhain is a celebration of the end of the harvest season in Gaelic culture. Samhain was a time used by the ancient pagans to take stock of supplies and prepare for winter. The ancient Gaels believed that on October 31, the boundaries between the worlds of the living and the dead overlapped and the deceased would come back to life and cause havoc such as sickness or damaged crops."

So perhaps that's where they're coming from on seeing it as a pagan holiday


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> ^I'm highly religious, go to church every Sunday, sing in the choir, and love the spooky holiday


as am I. But I see Halloween as spooky funand i i see it as just a day and its only evil based on how you use that day.

with that being said, the things i hate about halloween is the crap the stores put out, and that the tots have gotten really lazy...they actually all cram in the back of their parents trucks and are driven to all the houses. When i was a kid, i had to walk the whole way. its much more fun!

I also hate over the top discusting costumes and i think that blood and gore is used way to much and too often. its relied on too heavily to get the scares that we all like. lastely i think that those riske costumes that are popping up everywhere (ie leg avanue and the like) should stay at adult parties and there should also be an age limit for those. I know that sex sells but thats also relied on way to heavily.

*climbs off her soap box and goes back to baking*


----------



## Buzz

RoxyBlue said:


> So perhaps that's where they're coming from on seeing it as a pagan holiday


I've heard that before, but what many people don't realize is that correlation does not equal causation. Halloween is the result of many different cultures coming together in America and mixing their harvest festivals together.

Heck, even December 25th has pagan connections. It was no coincidence that early Christians decided to celebrate the birth of Jesus at the same time as the celebration of the winter solstice. The winter solstice was a big party time for ancient Rome, so it was important to the new Christian Rome to squash it by celebrating the birth of their messiah.

But I digress. My point is that the origin of Halloween cannot be tied to any one people, culture, or religion. So to call it a pagan holiday is to speak out of ignorance... and it bugs me


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i also forgot to add something...

I hate the fact that people are getting as pushy about buying halloween costumes as they are shopping for christmas presents on black friday. I remember being in Party City and almost getting in a fight because this stupid b%^$ got mad at me for standing infront of the costume listing and demanded that i move out of her way... if my sister hadn't been there i would have hit/slap/ drop kicked that stupid airhead...

okay i'm done now


----------



## VampyTink

*One thing I just ran across today that bugs me. I was browsing on Ebay and astounded at the prices some people were asking for items. Don't get me wrong I understand people are just trying to make a buck and that no one HAS to buy from these venders, but geeesh. The same blowmold skulls I bought for a buck at the Dollar Tree they are trying to sell for 10, the Jack-in-the-Box I bought at Walgreen's for 15 they are asking 35-75. Plus then they add on an outragous shipping fee. There's a difference from trying to make a buck and gouging.*


----------



## kprimm

The only things I don't like about Halloween are 
#1) It doesn't last long enough for all the hard work I put into it
AND
#2) I can never afford to buy all the cool new stuff that I want to buy.


----------



## Buzz

....there's one other thing I forgot to mention.... I don't *hate* it, but I find it annoying when people want to move Halloween to the last Saturday of October. Stop trying to change Halloween! Its just fine on October 31st! Besides, kids *love* the idea of going out on a school night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Amen to that, Buzz. Halloween is the 31st - don't nobody mess with that date:jol:


----------



## stick

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Amen to that, Buzz. Halloween is the 31st - don't nobody mess with that date:jol:


I agree with you on that one October 31 is Halloween.


----------



## Sblanck

After reading this thread and my lacluster year last year not sure I will do anything this year. Last year attendance was maybe 20 kids thanks to the world series baseball thing going on.


----------



## austenandrews

I'm kind of glad it's on Monday this year. I may do a dry run on Saturday night, maybe even Sunday. See if my kids want to invite friends over. This year there's much more of an improv performance factor, which I've never done before, so I could use the practice.


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow

The day before Halloween last year- I needed some extra webbing and candy. Went to Target- ALL the Halloween stuff was already in clearance or taken away. Christmas was everywhere... I was sick to my stomach.

The way that big retail treats the seasons and holidays is so sickening. If you need to buy a swimsuit in August- good luck- they already have fall apparel out! If you need a new snow shovel in March for a freak storm- good luck, they already have landscaping stuff out! And if you need Halloween candy and decor the week of Halloween- good luck- its time for Santa!

Big retail reeeeeally annoys me in this respect.

I also am annoyed with 1- how gory everything has to be now for the holiday. It doesn't need to be blood guts and dismembered body parts everywhere! And 2- how EVERY girl's costume is a "slutty" this or that. Police, Chef, Fairy, Snow White- it doesn't matter- its gotta look slutty. As a father of a little girl- NOT a fan of this. 

Finally- no one really even cares anymore. The holiday is HALF as important as it used to be......


----------



## austenandrews

VampyTink said:


> *One thing I just ran across today that bugs me. I was browsing on Ebay and astounded at the prices some people were asking for items.*


That reminds me, remember the days when people would go to Goodwill to buy old clothes for Halloween costumes? Then Goodwill noticed, and started not only stocking overpriced retail H'ween merchandise, but charging higher prices for costume-friendly old clothes? They seem to do a brisk business, so I guess I can't blame them, but the whole point of going to Goodwill for costume pieces seems to be fading in the rearview mirror.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets

For me, it's too short, we spend all year thinking, planning and building, then get such a short time to enjoy it.

I agree with the TOT'ers without costumes - lazy brats.. specially as the retail prices are crashed so low nowdays - and they could have a ball making some costume at home too for no cost at all.

Si


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Dr. Scarecrow said:


> I also am annoyed with 1- how gory everything has to be now for the holiday. It doesn't need to be blood guts and dismembered body parts everywhere! And 2- how EVERY girl's costume is a "slutty" this or that. Police, Chef, Fairy, Snow White- it doesn't matter- its gotta look slutty. As a father of a little girl- NOT a fan of this.


exactly! you are spot on!


----------



## singe

Dr. Scarecrow said:


> And 2- how EVERY girl's costume is a "slutty" this or that. Police, Chef, Fairy, Snow White- it doesn't matter- its gotta look slutty. As a father of a little girl- NOT a fan of this.


This keeps getting worse and worse. Last year i visited a Spirit temporary store and was trying to find something like a 50's housewife costume. But of course there was just rack after rack of the "stripper" style costumes. I finally flagged an employee down and asked "Where are the NON-slutty adult costumes please?". She led me to the children's section.

And the Goodwill trend of ridiculous rising prices is getting out of hand. their overhead must be higher than traditional retail chains at this point! why does a non profit, second hand goods store need to have custom built facilities and fixtures that are newer and better than most regular stores?

they are currently in the process of leaving all of the leased properties to relocate in brand NEW buildings they own. maybe it's some kind of tax shelter or something.


----------



## Pumpkin5

singe said:


> This keeps getting worse and worse. Last year i visited a Spirit temporary store and was trying to find something like a 50's housewife costume. But of course there was just rack after rack of the "stripper" style costumes. I finally flagged an employee down and asked "Where are the NON-slutty adult costumes please?". She led me to the children's section.
> 
> And the Goodwill trend of ridiculous rising prices is getting out of hand. their overhead must be higher than traditional retail chains at this point! why does a non profit, second hand goods store need to have custom built facilities and fixtures that are newer and better than most regular stores?
> 
> they are currently in the process of leaving all of the leased properties to relocate in brand NEW buildings they own. maybe it's some kind of tax shelter or something.


:jol: Let's face it Singe...if we want to be cool...scary...creepy...original...or any of the above we are going to have to put on our thinking caps and become SPOOKTACULAR!!!! We can do it...but it won't come out of a can...:jol:


----------



## scareme

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Let's face it Singe...if we want to be cool...scary...creepy...original...or any of the above we are going to have to put on our thinking caps and become SPOOKTACULAR!!!! We can do it...but it won't come out of a can...:jol:


But there are a lot of things that do come out of a can. Like cheese and whipped cream. Ham comes out of a can. Even air. But do you know what the best thing to come out of a can is? Coke. Those caramel colored drops of nector from the gods. They some how found a way to put it in a can. Ohhhh, Coke. Now back to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> But there are a lot of things that do come out of a can. Like cheese and whipped cream. Ham comes out of a can. Even air. But do you know what the best thing to come out of a can is? Coke. Those caramel colored drops of nector from the gods. They some how found a way to put it in a can. Ohhhh, Coke. Now back to your regularly scheduled thread.


Hey Scareme...long ago I became a fan of the Doctor....Dr.Pepper that is..still a Coke product but those particular ingredients get my motor humming...and I do agree with things in a can being good...just not costumes. They do deserve a particular Halloween creativity that I just don't think even the Doctor could pop the top on!


----------



## pensivepumpkin

scareme said:


> But there are a lot of things that do come out of a can. Like cheese and whipped cream. Ham comes out of a can. Even air. But do you know what the best thing to come out of a can is? Coke. Those caramel colored drops of nector from the gods. They some how found a way to put it in a can. Ohhhh, Coke. Now back to your regularly scheduled thread.


I love you, Scareme. I really do.  Can you have cola flavored nuun?

What do I hate about Halloween? The fact that I spend my favorite months of the year with fingernails I want to hide from strangers- even the manicurist. Today we went out to lunch mid-project and I looked down to find mushroom colored paint, Elmer's glue, green spray paint, and a bit of black. Eeewww! *run to wash hands* Why oh why can't I ever finish in time to have a cute little Halloween manicure?


----------



## Regions Beyond

I might likely catch some flak for this....and as a disclaimer, yes, it is fully possible to do a good clown-themed haunt, or use movie characters well. But automatically having say, evil clowns, or Jason/Freddy/Ghostface/whomever in a haunt (especially a more loose graveyard themed one) because they are "spooky". Granted, you _can_ make it work....but the clown thing in particular I think gets overused a lot, and it can happen with aliens too...mixing props/elements together randomly is a thing that just...not so much annoys me about a haunt or general decoration trends...but I wonder why people do it, or don't pause to think about stylistic matching or whatever.

Just my ramblings...that isn't of course saying it can never work or should never use those elements, but putting them in a traditional 'haunted house' of the Victorian/archetypal sort or graveyard just because doesn't work for me.


----------



## niblique71

pensivepumpkin said:


> I love you, Scareme. I really do.  Can you have cola flavored nuun?
> 
> What do I hate about Halloween? The fact that I spend my favorite months of the year with fingernails I want to hide from strangers- even the manicurist. Today we went out to lunch mid-project and I looked down to find mushroom colored paint, Elmer's glue, green spray paint, and a bit of black. Eeewww! *run to wash hands* Why oh why can't I ever finish in time to have a cute little Halloween manicure?


LOLOL, Isn't that Mushroom paint and elmers glue part of your holiday manicure?? And it didn't cost you anything extra.. LOL

Am I the only one that finds that sorta sexy? I draw the line at Great stuff though.


----------



## N. Fantom

I hate the age limits! In city's around my area there is a LAW against kids over the age of 13 trick 'or' treating. I mean seriously, come on let us teens have some fun. Last year i kept getting those weird looks and "Aren't you to old to be trick 'or' treating?"s (I was only 13). I got so fed up with it that at one point a woman opened the door and started to say something when i shouted at her "NO I'm not to old to be trick 'or' treating!". I apologized and she just laughed and sayed "All i was going to ask you was who did your make up".


----------



## HauntCast

Things I don't like about Halloween? This thread...... JK

My biggest pet peeve is kids who act to cool for school and want to tell you how they are not scared by anything in my haunt and then I blast them with the air cannon on the way out. The air cannon never fails.


----------



## SterchCinemas

N. Fantom said:


> I hate the age limits! In city's around my area there is a LAW against kids over the age of 13 trick 'or' treating. I mean seriously, come on let us teens have some fun. Last year i kept getting those weird looks and "Aren't you to old to be trick 'or' treating?"s (I was only 13). I got so fed up with it that at one point a woman opened the door and started to say something when i shouted at her "NO I'm not to old to be trick 'or' treating!". I apologized and she just laughed and sayed "All i was going to ask you was who did your make up".


You hit the nail on the head, my friend. Im almost 15. But I do tend to go out TOT with my younger sister and her friends. I dont care how old i am, I'll enjoy this holiday. And Im not one of those lazy "im too old for a costume so ill just wear my clothes abd claim im 'me' for Halloween". And luckily, Im not the last of my kind over here. :jol: And BTW, That is a really stupid law. Just sayin'. Haha.


----------



## debbie5

What don't I like? That there is no nationalized movement to take back Halloween. Really. We need a catchy phrase, a logo...imagine if The Powers That Be (local gov'ts, schools, etc.) tried to discourage Thanksgiving??!! There would be an uproar! I think there are enough people in this country who still enjoy traditional celebrations that would support a pro- Halloween, pro- candy, pro-fun movement. I mean- it makes no sense that ADULT Halloween sales & parties are growing every year, yet KIDS are stuck with sh*tty Trunk Or Treat or mandatory Halloween on the last Saturday...are adults that hypocritcal and too lazy to take their kids out ToTing!!?

Rant over. Back to gluing...


----------



## RandalB

HauntCast said:


> Things I don't like about Halloween? This thread...... JK
> 
> My biggest pet peeve is kids who act to cool for school and want to tell you how they are not scared by anything in my haunt and then I blast them with the air cannon on the way out. The air cannon never fails.


+1 - The air cannon never fails. Even when my son won't stop pushing the "Water Fill" button before he fires it off...

RandalB


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

The fact the in my climate it may snow from time to time or worse cold wet rain - That makes for a scary Halloween night!


----------



## dtjurbs

I hate....absolutely hate....the TOTers without costumes. Seriously is it that hard to at least put a red garbage bag on your body and call it an M&M?!?! I don't even mind adults coming to the door...as long as they have a costume. I quess it is just another sign of how lazy society is getting.


----------



## kiki

yes on the stores with their crap overpriced selections.. as now our walgreens is smothered with Christmas and a small amount of Halloween.
I hate that in my whole neighborhood only three other homes decorate.. not just sticking a couple little things out.. but at least creating some kind of scene or a mood.. 
I hate when someone tells me mine is over the top and actually ask me why.. I just want to shove a rod in their ass and prop them in my yard too..
Lastly. I hate that it does not last longer.. I think Halloween should be at least an official week..


----------



## debbie5

Hubby said today, "This is a helluava lotta work for only one night".


----------



## kiki

I am 42 and I have dressed up every Halloween of my life ..since i live here in New Orleans and I host my own walk I have the pleasure and fun of wearing different costumes each yr..
Your never to old, or too cool to trick or treat and dress up...


----------



## kiki

or hey dont ya love (not) how you can take your kid to the Mall.. and they can walk in an orderly fashion from Shoe Depot to Sears getting their bite sized cruddy candies..or that trick or treat time is before the sun sets now...


----------



## Haunthunter

What I hate the most is that is only one day and really actually a few hours... October should have at least 90 days


----------



## kiki

I can remember waiting till it was total and complete darkness to hit the streets other than our own and that was just to kill time and get em out the way.. and we NEVER stopped until close to midnight.. If a house had his porch lites off meant no candy.. which very few houses did not pass out candy. Typically the ones that didnt had what we thought a real genuine nut job, pycho residing in it anyhow and we would of course taunt them with a bit of ding dong ditch..lol for the houses that had their light on and no candy.. we Tee Peed every tree standing as punishment for leading us on...all in the name of fun and the spirit of halloween.. Now when the sun sets my husband passes out treats and many of the kids whom stay the whole day in my yard I go with trick or treating.. YES I DRESS UP.. and go door to door.. or now one house then walk a block or two to find hopefully another passing out a morsel... We used to fill pillow cases when i was a kid.. now.. they are lucky to fill a lunch bag...


----------



## kiki

I got to recalling one Halloween Nite in particular.. We had moved this yr.. new area for us but heck we didn't care. I was the oldest of my two brothers this yr I was 11 , my brothers 9 and 7. All of of sudden out of no wheres this dude comes up out of no where and grabs hold of my littlest brothers pillow case and breaks into a full sprint.. of course i am tearing ass behind him.. my middle bro was a chunk and having a time keeping up.. but here is the best part. My baby bro.. DID NOT let go of that case.. that poor thing was getting drug and screaming the whole time.. when my big sister gets you she is gonna kick your ass ... Just as i would of gotten my hands on some part of them he let go and I barely caught my bro before he smashed the ground.. His costume was ruined , lost his mask. even had a TON of road rash..I asked him if he wanted to go home.. he looked at me like I slapped him.. got up dusted off and said what way should we go now... but hold his pillow case a lot tighter..lol
This is what I love about Halloween...great memories


----------



## Sideshow.Zombeau

Personally, I look at all these dislikes of Halloween everyone has posted as a challenge, well many challenges. I get my neighbors involved, put up their own decorations if I have too. The local police has taken to closing off the street on their own, so it sort of becomes a block party. And if I don't get TOTs, which has been awhile, I take to the streets and pass out candy there. Of course living in Florida does have its perks, like not tracking through snow. 

I decorate for all the 7 major holidays and other smaller ones, just with a Halloween feel to it. 
1. Brand spanking gooey Baby New Year holding a fake flame torch that is "lit" by the torch being held by mummified Old Man Year.
2. Evil looking cherubs shooting men and women through their hearts.
3. Zombie Washington, Hamilton, Harrison and Lincoln (no living presidents, don't need the secret service or FBI knocking on my door)
4. A chocolate Easter Bunny with its head bitten off.
And many others, trying to get off this tangent. {If anyone is interested I could open a new thread.}

The only dislike I can think of and haven't yet figured out how to beat: is that my day job has its dreaded "Year End Inventory" on Halloween.

Not trying to upset anyone, just introducing a new perspective.


----------



## Longmont Haunt

I just read through this entire thread, and all I can say is that I love you guys! You're my kind of people!


----------



## Sblanck

Extreme dislike for Trunk or Treats and Cities who do some downtown event.


----------



## sister

That TOTing hours are between 6PM and 8PM - yeah. 2. whole. hours.

No rain date it's the 31st and that's that. (Thankfully rainy Halloween nights don't happen often but when it does, we set up a canopy for us to sit under and give the TOTs curbside pick up.)

Halloween is suppose to be scary and spooky but it is also suppose to be fun. I do NOT like people terrorizing the wee, little ones. That is in no way fun for them at all.

TOT numbers seem to be dropping every year  

The older I get, the harder it is getting for me to manage it all. 

Never enough storage.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

Plastic Jack O'Lantern candy buckets in pink, purple, and fluorescent green.


----------



## Fright Yard

ummm the Cleanup the next day


----------



## EyeballsStudio

Movie theatres that do Halloween marathons and then show one good movie and two really crappy ones, or movies that aren't horror movies.

The fact that I'll never be able to afford to build the props I really want.

Cute Halloween stuff. 

Parents who bring a 5-year old to a haunt and then get pissed off because they get scared and start crying, and then start yelling at me for chasing them with a chainsaw.

Going a bit political... Here in Europe, hypocrites who embrace and glorify multiculturalism (wich I don't have a problem with, to clears things out), but then call Halloween "cultural imperialism". I've already had assholes like that hand out pamphlets at haunts and annoying visitors, or vandalizing props.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fright Yard said:


> ummm the Cleanup the next day


LOL, and amen to that! :jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, and amen to that! :jol:


Yep ... that's the big one.

I get annoyed at people that don't get it, and try to make themselves seem the better person because of it. A neighbor came up to me while I was setting up my cemetery, and said, "Halloween is the devil's holiday, and I would never celebrate it."

Those of you that know me probably know that a million comebacks flashed through my mind in an instant ... some that suggested her family tree wasn't as forked as she might think ... others not so nice. After a moment of staring at her, I just smiled and winked ... turned and kept working.

I love Halloween.
Save​


----------



## PaganMom

What I don't like as of late. . . . My town is doing trunk or Treating, ToT is only 6-8pm and half the kids don't put a damned effort in! I mean seriously. I dress up, so should you.
Oh and costumes!!! They are such crap and so expensive! I miss wen you could buy a nice costume. Now, I swear all I can find are sluts-r-us! Grrrrrrr!


----------



## Nevar

I have a few things on my list. In no order
Parents who bring there kids to a known scary place [ MINE] then bitch when they get scared. Had a few of them last year. Had one go after a Friend. Not a good idea to screw with My actors. who are L.E.O. or patched members . Parents who do not watch there unruly brats . Those who think my Grave Yard is a play ground for the evening. [ usually they are teenage females]


----------



## fontgeek

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Yep ... that's the big one.
> 
> I get annoyed at people that don't get it, and try to make themselves seem the better person because of it. A neighbor came up to me while I was setting up my cemetery, and said, "Halloween is the devil's holiday, and I would never celebrate it."
> 
> Those of you that know me probably know that a million comebacks flashed through my mind in an instant ... some that suggested her family tree wasn't as forked as she might think ... others not so nice. After a moment of staring at her, I just smiled and winked ... turned and kept working.
> 
> I love Halloween.
> Save​


Ask her or him where they got it the ridiculous idea that it's the Devil's holiday.
If they say it's in the bible or their own faith's scripture, ask them to show you where, then ask them if they think it's right to misquote their own holy book.


----------



## Pedagog

Mainly the lack of decent Halloween stuff available in UK. 
The fact that shops have Christmas in stock in September, but Halloween not until mid-October.
Teenagers that go Trick or Treating with just a mask, and think it is acceptable to be threatening.


----------



## Spooklights

The only thing I don't like about Halloween is when it's over.


----------



## Spooklights

fontgeek said:


> Ask her or him where they got it the ridiculous idea that it's the Devil's holiday.
> If they say it's in the bible or their own faith's scripture, ask them to show you where, then ask them if they think it's right to misquote their own holy book.


THIS!
BTW, Lutherans are also celebrating this as Reformation Day, so we get a double holiday!  (Reform, y'all. Put up more Halloween decorations!)

And just to stay on topic, don't you hate when people force their (crying, frightened) children to come in your yard? Honestly, if they're that scared I'll bring the candy to them.


----------



## thegiltreys

1. Kids showing up before the sun goes down. It makes it hard to set up the projectors in the windows if I'm dealing with children. 

2. When kids mess with the animatronic props (in ways that could tear them up) and their parents don't say a word to them about it. 

3. Never knowing how much candy to buy. We sometimes will have only a handful of kids. This year (because word apparently got out about our haunt) we suddenly had hundreds of visitors. I had to start giving away the little toys I have for my classroom rewards by the end. 

4. Judgmental religious relatives that feel it's fine to leave negative comments on my Facebook posts showing off my haunt. 

5. Kids without costumes (but I do forgive them in my neighborhood because we have a lot of people new to the country and our holidays)

6. Every store seems to sell the exact same type of decorations. This year witches and skeletons seemed to be all the stores were interested in selling. I'd like some werewolves, vampires, mummies, etc. for some variety.


----------



## 69-cat

Yes, clean up and trying to out-do the year before! Transworld coming up in 2 months and I cant make it.
Dave


----------



## scareme

I'm digging up this old post. Some people may not have seen it if they are new. And I get to complain. Ha Ha 

The weather. It was so darn tooting cold. I was putting light rings on kids and that can't be done with gloves on. Rick brought out hot chocolate a couple of times and I used to more to warm my fingers than to drink.

I really do appericate my helpers, but... I've planned all year, I've got a picture all laid out in my minds eye. And then during setup and right up to when we have tots, they have suggestions for me. This would look better over there. Wouldn't you like to see Frank back there. I think we should tear down some webbing, you put to much up. I would be happy if someone wants to plan next years haunt. But if you don't want to have a say in the planning stage, then you'll just have to do what I have designed. And quit moving Frank. He's just fine where he is.


----------



## Death's Door

The wind. The fact that I turned on the tv and Christmas was on commercials and movies. Also, having to go to work the next day. On a positive note, I didn't feel too beat up on Nov. 1st than I anticipated.


----------



## matrixmom

When its over. ;(


----------



## diamonddave_k

The few handsy kids that we all get every year who are trying to pull things down or wiggle everything and their parents who let them do it.


----------



## lilibat

Pumpkin spice and pumpkin flavoured stuff. blech

I hate not getting ToTs, though we got a few this past year.

I hate putting everything away.


----------



## Severcat

My first post! One thing I love with teenagers and trick or treating in my neighborhood is that they use Halloween night as a date night! Sure they are 15, 16 years old but they are creative with their costumes and alot of time they have couple themed outfits. Every once in a while they come in "date" groups but I still don't mind, they come out later in the night which makes Halloween last longer IMO and appreciate the scarier stuff I have out. I wish more teenagers would have the Halloween date nights. However, I have been doing TOT in my neighborhood for about years now and alot of them have grown up knowing each year I have a very festive house. That could be a factor but when I see them teens on a Halloween date, I always mention how I love it they get more candy for utilizing the night so wisely!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

When the holiday is over. I end up getting depressed. They put up Christmas decorations way to quickly. I wish Halloween was two days at least. Sometimes it rains, so they should have trick or treating for at least two days or longer.


----------



## yeloowtang

for me!! the most annoying part, are friends and relatives who just come to see and then stand there, in the middle of the way talking to each other , like they do at the grocery store.. while ToT try to get by or take pictures.. Last year, I had enough and just bluntly told them to move out of the way , you are blocking everyone.. it worked because this year, I didn't have to remind them verbally, just needed to look at them LOL
then the mother in-law who's the biggest culprit of the above situation ( I like her but) after she got past the 70 mark, all filters are out and she thinks it's ok to voice how scary, horrible, ugly the props are for kids.. wife wasn't too happy with my comment, but told her to go stand in that corner, you'll fit right in as a wicked witch hehehe


----------



## kprimm

when it's over!


----------

